# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  FireNAS recovery

## alexa

ΦΑΑΑΡΔΟΣ!!
Μέσα σε μια κούτα με καλώδια IDE που είχαμε πάρει μαζί με τα NAS βρήκα έναν PIII 1.26Ghz/512k cache με πάρα πολλά pins στραβωμένα.
Υπομονετικά και αφού χάλασα και ένα Socket370/Slot1 card τα ίσιωσα και τον δοκίμασα. Bootάρει μια χαρά, οπότε με FV25 μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τέτοιους.

Μου τα χαλάει όμως φορτώνοντας Ubuntu που δοκιμασμένα παίζει με PIII733 ή PIII850 με το ίδιο mobo, κάνει reboot ή κολλάει σε κάποια σημεία.
Οπότε για τέτοιυς επεξεργαστές θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε 4700uF.
Στο mobo που δοκιμάζω έχω [email protected] αντί για [email protected] της μαμάς του.

Θα ψάξω για 4700uF πυκνωτές να φτιάξω ένα άλλο και να το δοκιμάσω.

Μάλλον καλό είναι να ξεκινήσει ένα άλλο thread σχετικά με την λύση που θα δώσουμε. <---- Αυτό έμεινε από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα  ::

----------


## gaig

Τώρα να ρωτήσω κάτι εγώ που δεν το βρήκα στο thread... Τί στα κομμάτια πυκνωτές είχαν μέσα? Ακόμη και οι 6.3 με τους οποίους τους αντικαταστήσατε είναι αρκετά κοντά στην πραγματική τάση λειτουργίας τους? Χωρητικότητα,C και κυρίως voltage..?

----------


## VFXCode

Ο PIII που βρηκες ειναι Tualatin Core και δεν παιζει σε mobo που δεν ειναι φτιαγμενες για αυτον (κατι σαν τους Conroe σημερα).
Μπορει να μην φταινε τα πυκνωτακια.
Επισης δεν νομιζω να κανει για ταρατσο pc διοτι ζεσταινονται αρκετα.

----------


## alexa

H μαμά Shuttle είχε βάλει:

a)3 x 3900uF @ 10V
b)3 x 2700uF @ 6.3V
c)5 x 1000uF @ 6.3V

οι δικές μου δοκιμές χρησιμοποιώντας
PIII633,PIII733,PIII850,PIII866,Celeron 733, Celeron 900
Δουλεύουν για ένα χρόνο με:
a)3 x 3300uF @ 25V
b)3 x 2700uF @ 6.3V
c)5 x 1500uF @ 16V

τελευταία δοκιμή με a)3300uF @ 6.3V ήταν επιτυχής.

Έχουν και άλλοι δοκιμάσει επιτυχώς άλλους συνδυασμούς που παίζουν με μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.
Παρακαλούνται όπως τις αναφέρουν σε αυτό το thread.

----------


## alexa

> Ο PIII που βρηκες ειναι Tualatin Core και δεν παιζει σε mobo που δεν ειναι φτιαγμενες για αυτον (κατι σαν τους Conroe σημερα).
> Μπορει να μην φταινε τα πυκνωτακια.
> Επισης δεν νομιζω να κανει για ταρατσο pc διοτι ζεσταινονται αρκετα.


To FV25 δέχεται Tualatin.
Τα FireNAS έρχονται να καλύψουν πολλές περιπτώσεις server, router κλπ, όχι αποκλειστικά taratsopc, αλλά και αυτό.

----------


## VFXCode

Hands Up  ::

----------


## PPZ

> Ο PIII που βρηκες ειναι Tualatin Core και δεν παιζει σε mobo που δεν ειναι φτιαγμενες για αυτον (κατι σαν τους Conroe σημερα).
> Μπορει να μην φταινε τα πυκνωτακια.
> Επισης δεν νομιζω να κανει για ταρατσο pc διοτι ζεσταινονται αρκετα.



Κανουν, κανουν  ::  Η mobo ειναι συμβατη με FCPGA/FCPGA2 επεξεργαστες, οποτε παιζει και Tualatin. Να μην επαναλαμβανω, εγω τα επαιζα τα Firenas με Tualatin 1.3 overclocked για 15% χωρις κανενα προβλημα....
Αρκει να εχει σωστους πυκνωτες... 


Επισης κανει και για ταρασοπισι, γιατι τα Tualatin ζεσταινονται πολυ λιγοτερο απο τους κανονικους PIII. Το μονο που συνιστω ειναι να βαλετε κανονικο τροφοδοτικο και οχι το δικο του οταν ειναι για ταρατσα....


Υ.Γ. Το πραγματικο Firenas (οχι το barebone που παιρναμε εμεις) παιζει με Tualatin 1.3/512cache, αυτο που εχει βρει ο Alexa, και με 512mb RAM, και δυο μεγεθη σκληρους.Δες εδω: http://www.tweakers.com.au/articles/sto ... /page1.asp
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/reviews/35624/un ... table.html

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από VFXCode
> 
> Ο PIII που βρηκες ειναι Tualatin Core και δεν παιζει σε mobo που δεν ειναι φτιαγμενες για αυτον (κατι σαν τους Conroe σημερα).
> Μπορει να μην φταινε τα πυκνωτακια.
> Επισης δεν νομιζω να κανει για ταρατσο pc διοτι ζεσταινονται αρκετα.
> 
> 
> 
> Κανουν, κανουν :wink: Η mobo ειναι συμβατη με FCPGA/FCPGA2 επεξεργαστες, οποτε παιζει και Tualatin. Να μην επαναλαμβανω, εγω τα επαιζα τα Firenas με Tualatin 1.3 overclocked για 15% χωρις κανενα προβλημα....
> ...


Για ρίξε τον δικό σου συνδυασμό πυκνωτών, αν είναι δυνατον με τα a) b) c) για να μπορούν όλοι να βρουν άκρη.
Μίχος, Διεύθυνση?

----------


## argi

Aπεναντι απο την εκκλησία της Αγ.Παρασκευής... στρίβοντας αριστερά απο μεσογείων προς Χαλανδρι, στα 30μέτρα στο αριστερό σου χέρι... 

@rg!

----------


## gaig

> H μαμά Shuttle είχε βάλει:
> 
> a)3 x 3900uF @ 10V
> b)3 x 2700uF @ 6.3V
> c)5 x 1000uF @ 6.3V
> 
> οι δικές μου δοκιμές χρησιμοποιώντας
> PIII633,PIII733,PIII850,PIII866,Celeron 733, Celeron 900
> Δουλεύουν για ένα χρόνο με:
> ...


Οι πυκνωτές όλοι σύζευξης δεν είναι? Συνεπώς δεν παίζει τόσο μεγάλο ρόλο η χωρητικότητα όσο το voltage. Γιατί λοιπόν να μην αλλάξουμε και τους b) και σε χωρητικότητα και σε τάση .

----------


## nc

Από μια μητρική Compaq (μου την είχε δώσει πριν 2 χρόνια ο jstiva) έβγαλα τους παρακάτω:

*6 κομμάτια 4700μF, 6.3V, 105 βαθμούς.

4 κομμάτια 1000μF, 10V, 105 βαθμούς.*

παραγωγή της NICHICON

Νομίζω ότι είναι κατάλληλοι.

Κατά τα άλλα εάν θέλετε οτιδήποτε από ηλεκτρονικά σε μικρή ποσότητα συνιστώ το παρακάτω website:

http://www.mouser.com

----------


## PPZ

Μπορει να μου εξηγησει κανενας απο τους mods πως ενω ΕΙΔΑ το δικο μου ποστ ΑΜΕΣΟΣ μετα το ποστ του VFXCode που κανω quote μπηκανε αλλα δυο ποστ αναμεσα? Παιδια, δεν ειναι προτη φορα....  ::  Αν ειναι bug διορθωστε το...αν δεν ειναι, τι να σας πω...παντως δεν ειναι ωραιο....

@Alexa, το'χω πει ηδη Χ φορες, αλλα δεν πειραζει, θα επαναλαβω.Λοιπον,

βαζεις 5 x 1000μF , 3 x 3300μF και 3 x 4700. Απλο, επειδη δεν μπορεις να βρεις στο εμποριο 2700, βαζεις τους 3300.Και αντι για 3900 μπαινουν 4700. Παιζει σφαιρα  :: 

Ο Μιχος ειναι στη Χαλανδριου 5 νομιζω , διπλα εχεις ενα μαγαζακι με υπολογιστες. Ρωτα και σε κανα μαγαζακι της γειτονιας σου, μπορει να τους εχουνε. Εχει και ο Βενιερης στο Περιστερι....

Υ.Γ. Μην βαζεις 25V πυκνωτες, γιατι δεν θα μπορεσει να μπει full sized PCI καρτα μετα...εχουνε μεγαλο υψος οι πυκνωτες...βαλε 16V και εισαι μια χαρα...

----------


## PPZ

> Από μια μητρική Compaq (μου την είχε δώσει πριν 2 χρόνια ο jstiva) έβγαλα τους παρακάτω:
> 
> *6 κομμάτια 4700μF, 6.3V, 105 βαθμούς.
> 
> 4 κομμάτια 1000μF, 10V, 105 βαθμούς.*
> 
> παραγωγή της NICHICON
> 
> Νομίζω ότι είναι κατάλληλοι.
> ...


 Μπορεις να βαλεις τρεις πυκνωτες 4700 αντι για τους 2700/6.3 , αλλα για τους 3900 εγω θα εβαζα 10 βολτ πυκνωτες και οχι 6.3....

----------


## gaig

> @Alexa, το'χω πει ηδη Χ φορες, αλλα δεν πειραζει, θα επαναλαβω.Λοιπον,
> 
> βαζεις 5 x 1000μF , 3 x 3300μF και 3 x 4700.Απλο, επιδη δεν μπορεις να βρεις στο εμποριο 2700, βαζεις τους 3300.Και αντι για 3900 μπαινουν 4700.Παιζει σφερα



Voltage  ::  Όλοι 16άρηδες?

----------


## RF

> Μπορει να μου εξηγησει κανενας απο τους mods πως ενω ΕΙΔΑ το δικο μου ποστ ΑΜΕΣΟΣ μετα το ποστ του VFXCode που κανω quote μπηκανε αλλα δυο ποστ αναμεσα? Παιδια, δεν ειναι προτη φορα....  Αν ειναι bug διορθωστε το...αν δεν ειναι, τι να σας πω...παντως δεν ειναι ωραιο....


admins θέλεις να πεις. 
Από τις ώρες δημοσίευσης πάντως δεν φαίνεται κάτι παράξενο.

----------


## alexa

> @Alexa, το'χω πει ηδη Χ φορες, αλλα δεν πειραζει, θα επαναλαβω.Λοιπον,


Ευχαριστώ, το ζήτησα γιο να υπάρχει μια σειρά σε αυτό το thread, και εγώ βαρέθηκα να επαναλαμβάνω ότι χρειάζεται τιμολόγιο για την αγορά και όχι απόδειξη, αλλά το κάνω για να βοηθήσω.
Εγώ θυμάμαι που το είχες αναφέρει, όταν όμως κάποιος άλλος διαβάζει το thread μπορεί να μην το ξέρει.




> Ο Μιχος ειναι στη Χαλανδριου 5 νομιζω , διπλα εχεις ενα μαγαζακι με υπολογιστες. Ρωτα και σε κανα μαγαζακι της γειτονιας σου, μπορει να τους εχουνε. Εχει και ο Βενιερης στο Περιστερι....


Στο μαγαζάκι του Φανού βρίσκω 2700 άνετα αλλά όχι 4700. 




> Υ.Γ. Μην βαζεις 25V πυκνωτες, γιατι δεν θα μπορεσει να μπει full sized PCI καρτα μετα...εχουνε μεγαλο υψος οι πυκνωτες...βαλε 16V και εισαι μια χαρα...


Χωράει, φυσικά οι πυκνωτές σχηματίζουν μαργαρίτα.


Με την ευκαιρία αυτή θα ήθελα να πω, πως επειδή τυχαίνει να μην είμαι πιτσιρίκος αλλά με 20 χρόνια πίσω σε support, development κλπ και όπως επίσης ότι γίνεται αυτή την στιγμή με τα FireNAS είναι για να βοηθήσω, θα μπορούσα να τα είχα ξαποστείλει μαζικά αν ήθελα, ας χρησιμοποιούμε καλύτερα την Ελληνική γλώσσα χωρίς πολλά "αξάν".
Λιτά για να βοηθήσουμε να χαρεί ο κάθε φίλος το κουτάκι του.
Οσοι λοιπόν θέλουν και έχουν την υπομονή ας βοηθήσουν, όπως ξαναείπα ο καθένας μας έχει βρει την δική του λύση.

----------


## alexa

Δοκιμή τώρα το πρωί:

a) 3300uF @ 6.3V
b) 2700uF @ 6.3V
c) 1500uF @ 16V

Board FV25
PIII 1.26Ghz/512K cache
256ΜΒ Ram

Παίζει μια χαρά Ubuntu Desktop 5, σφαίρα.

Στo προηγούμενο test το board είχε 3300uF @ 25V. Ογκώδεις και στυλ "μαργαρίτα" για να χωρέσουν.

----------


## PPZ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PPZ
> 
> Μπορει να μου εξηγησει κανενας απο τους mods πως ενω ΕΙΔΑ το δικο μου ποστ ΑΜΕΣΟΣ μετα το ποστ του VFXCode που κανω quote μπηκανε αλλα δυο ποστ αναμεσα? Παιδια, δεν ειναι προτη φορα....  Αν ειναι bug διορθωστε το...αν δεν ειναι, τι να σας πω...παντως δεν ειναι ωραιο....
> 
> 
> admins θέλεις να πεις. 
> Από τις ώρες δημοσίευσης πάντως δεν φαίνεται κάτι παράξενο.


 Ναι, ηθελα να πω admins.Αυτο ακριβος ειναι το παραξενο.Γιατι εγω ποσταρα, ειδα το ποστ μου αμεσσος μετα του VFXCode, και την επομενη φορα οταν κοιταξα (μετα απο 5-10 λεπτα) ειχε αλλα δυο ποστ αναμεσα, με αλλη ωρα.)


Και ναι, ολοι οι πυκνωτες ειναι 16V, εφ'οσον δεν βρησκεις μικροτερους στο εμποριο....

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexa
> 
> H μαμά Shuttle είχε βάλει:
> 
> a)3 x 3900uF @ 10V
> b)3 x 2700uF @ 6.3V
> c)5 x 1000uF @ 6.3V
> 
> οι δικές μου δοκιμές χρησιμοποιώντας
> ...


Τον αρχικό συνδυασμό, 3300 @ 25V τον έκανα πέρισυ με συμβουλή κάποιου ηλεκτρονικού (εγώ δεν είμαι) και από τότε παίζουν μια χαρά αυτά που χρησιμοποιώ, η όλη ιστορία έγινε εμπειρικά. Βλέποντας το http://www.badcaps.net δοκίμασα και 3300 στα 6.3V.
Το πιθανότερο είναι θέμα ποιότητας των πυκνωτών της μαμάς, μιας και την εποχή εκείνη το πρόβλημα ήταν γενικότερο και όχι της Shuttle (διάβασε και το ιστορικό στο badcaps.net, ο τύπος έφτιαξε μπίζνα από το πουθενά)

----------


## nvak

Εγώ έβαλα 5 x 1000, 3 x 3300μF και 3 x 4700 των 85C 16V
Αυτούς βρήκα στην Αγ. Παρασκευή. 
Οι 105C μόνο με παραγγελία στον Μίχο και σε κάποια ποσότητα.

Παίζει κανονικά με ένα PIII 500.
Επίσης σκοπεύω να κάνω τρύπες στο πλαινό καπάκι, χαμηλά μπροστά και στις δύο πλευρές, για να αερίζεται το M/B.

Αν δεν πάνε οι πυκνωτές (πράγμα που αμφιβάλλω) θά χάσω τα 3€ που έδωσα να τους πάρω.

----------


## alexa

> Εγώ έβαλα 5χ1000, 3 x 3300μF και 3 x 4700 των 85C 16V
> Αυτούς βρήκα στην Αγ. Παρασκευή. 
> Οι 105C μόνο με παραγγελία στον Μίχο και σε κάποια ποσότητα.
> 
> Παίζει κανονικά με ένα PIII 500.
> Επίσης σκοπεύω να κάνω τρύπες στο πλαινό καπάκι, χαμηλά μπροστά και στις δύο πλευρές, για να αερίζεται το M/B.
> 
> Αν δεν πάνε οι πυκνωτές (πράγμα που αμφιβάλλω) θά χάσω τα 3€ που έδωσα να τους πάρω.


Πολύ καλά.
Για τις τρύπες συμφωνώ και περισσότερο για το τροφοδοτικό, το δοκίμασα ήδη σε ένα και η θερμοκρασία του case παραμένει χαμηλά (22C-24C) αν και μείωσα τις στροφές των ανεμιστήρων (cpu και case), εννοείται σε περιβάλλον χωρίς a/c.

Οι πυκνωτές που έχω είναι 105C από Φανό, μόνο που δεν έχει 4700.

----------


## johns

Γιαλλούσης (RCA)
Αιόλου 104 στην Ομόνοια 7ος Όροφος 
Πυκνωτές μόνο για pc.

Εγώ πάντως έχω πρόβλημα με CPU και μνήμες τι γίνεται με αυτά???????

----------


## dti

Γιάννη έχω βρει μερικούς P3 στα 933 MHz από ebay, θα έλθουν μαζί με τους πυκνωτές από το digikey.

----------


## Ygk

> ....
> 
> Πολύ καλά.
> Για τις τρύπες συμφωνώ και περισσότερο για το τροφοδοτικό, .......


Εάν θέλετε να διατηρήσετε ανέπαφη την οπτική του κουτιού μπορείτε να μεταφέρετε μέσα στο κουτί το PSU λίγο πιο πίσω (υπάρχει χώρος) καί να εκμεταλευτείτε την κάτω σειρά με τρύπες απο την πρόσοψη του κουτιού.
Στις φωτογραφίες που παρέθεσα, στο αρχικό NAS-topic, μέ λίγο προσοχή θα δείτε τι εννοώ!

Εμείς το κάναμε γιατί την επάνω σειρά την "φάγαμε" με την εγκατάσταση του CD-ROM.

----------


## alexa

Εχει παραγγείλει και ο nc PIII στα 1000, θα καλυφθούμε σιγά σιγά.

Φανός
Σήμερα πήρα 30 x 3300uF @ 6.3V 105C, 0.26+19% το κομμάτι, λέω να δοκιμάσω 3300 και στην θέση των 2700.
25 x 1500 @ 16V 105C, 0.33+19% το κομμάτι.
Δλδ 
(6 x 0.31 = 1.85) + (5 * 0.39 = 2.35) = 4.20 το σετ. καλά είναι.
Παράγγειλα καλού κακού να υπάρχουν και κάποια σετ εδώ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=289092#289092

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexa
> 
> ....
> 
> Πολύ καλά.
> Για τις τρύπες συμφωνώ και περισσότερο για το τροφοδοτικό, .......
> 
> 
> Εάν θέλετε να διατηρήσετε ανέπαφη την οπτική του κουτιού μπορείτε να μεταφέρετε μέσα στο κουτί το PSU λίγο πιο πίσω (υπάρχει χώρος) καί να εκμεταλευτείτε την κάτω σειρά με τρύπες απο την πρόσοψη του κουτιού.
> ...


good idea, με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα ψύχεται πολύ καλύτερα και το τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## wiresounds

> Εμείς το κάναμε γιατί την επάνω σειρά την "φάγαμε" με την εγκατάσταση του CD-ROM.


Γιάννο, το dvd-recorder της LG GSA-4167B έχει μήκος 17 εκατοστά. Είναι από τα πιο κοντά που έχω δει. Και αυτό σε σχέση με τα 19 με 20 εκατοστά που είναι τα παλαιότερα CD και DVD.

----------


## Ygk

> Γιάννο, το dvd-recorder της LG GSA-4167B έχει μήκος 17 εκατοστά. Είναι από τα πιο κοντά που έχω δει. Και αυτό σε σχέση με τα 19 με 20 εκατοστά που είναι τα παλαιότερα CD και DVD.


Οσο πιο μικρά τα εξαρτήματα που χρησιμοποιούνται τόσο καλύτερα!
Οσοι έχουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν καί "συμβατικά" ..... βολεύονται.
Ενα είδος ανακύκλωσης παλαιού εξοπλισμού  ::  




> ...
> good idea, με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα ψύχεται πολύ καλύτερα και το τροφοδοτικό.


Το τροφοδοτικό ψύχεται με κρύο αέρα από την συστάδα με τις τρύπες κάτω αριστερά στην πρόσοψη του κουτιού εν μέρει καί ανακυκλώνει τον αέρα του κουτιού απο τις πλαϊνές του τρύπες.
Μεταφέροντάς το προς τα μέσα χάνει σε κάποιο βαθμό τον κρύο αέρα της πρόσοψης.
Υπενθυμίζω ότι για εμάς ήταν ανάγκη γιατί δεν είχαμε πλέον εισαγωγή αέρα. Τέλος πάντων έτσι *όπως φτιάχτηκε λειτουργεί χωρίς πρόβλημα*
Εάν δεν "φάτε" την πάνω σειρά εισαγωγής αέρα θεωρώ ότι δεν χρειάζεται η επέμβαση.
Στο φινάλε καί λάθος να κάνω (δεν το νομίζω, αλλά λέμε) 3,- με 5,- Euro κάνουν οι πυκνωτές καί σκεφτείτε.....
ότι μέ κάτι τέτοιου είδους απασχολήσεις μειώνονται και τα flame στο forum  ::   ::   ::  
Που καιρός για flame πιά... με τα μωρά (nas) στην εντατική..  ::  

Save the Forum!  ::   ::

----------


## alexa

Agree, Make NAS not Flames  ::

----------


## alexa

Τελικά δοκιμάζω τώρα ένα board με:

a) 3300uF @ 6.3V
b) 3300uF @ 6.3V
c) 1500uF @ 16V

PIII 1.26 Ghz 512K cache, overclocked to 1.33

Παίζει μια χαρούλα Ubuntu 6 Desktop, από αυτό γράφω τώρα.
Είναι βέβαια σε χώρο με a/c αλλά η θερμοκρασία του άλλαξε λιγότερο από ένα βαθμό από όταν ήταν νορμάλ στα 1.26, φεύγοντας θα κλείσω το a/c για δοκιμή.

Ενα screenshot από τους sensors

----------


## wiresounds

> Παίζει μια χαρούλα Ubuntu 6 Desktop, από αυτό γράφω τώρα.
> Είναι βέβαια σε χώρο με a/c αλλά η θερμοκρασία του άλλαξε λιγότερο από ένα βαθμό από όταν ήταν νορμάλ στα 1.26, φεύγοντας θα κλείσω το a/c για δοκιμή.


Βάλτο και άφησε το να δουλεύει σε full load (SETI, folding, distributed.net) για ένα καλό stress test.

----------


## nvak

Καμιά ιδέα για πηγή να βρούμε τα βύσματα που λείπουν ? 

Το τροφοδοτικό μπορεί να μπεί και στην θέση των δίσκων, ελευθερώνοντας τις τρύπες της πρόσοψης. (εννοείται ότι δεν βάζουμε CD)

----------


## PPZ

> Καμιά ιδέα για πηγή να βρούμε τα βύσματα που λείπουν ? 
> 
> Το τροφοδοτικό μπορεί να μπεί και στην θέση των δίσκων, ελευθερώνοντας τις τρύπες της πρόσοψης. (εννοείται ότι δεν βάζουμε CD)


 Τα βυσματα τα πηραμε απο κατι καρτες γραφικων που ειχαμε, απο καμενες mobo, απο παντου  ::  
Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι καλη ιδεα να βαλεις τροφοδοτικο στη θεση τον δισκων γιατι μετα δεν εχεις χωρο για τους δισκους.Οπως ειπε ο Γιαννης καλη λυση ειναι να μεταφερεις το τροφοδοτικο λιγο πισω.Ουτε αυτο χρειαζεται αν δεν βαζεις το CD-ROM.Εγω εβαλα αρχικα ενα NEC ND-4550, και μετα εβαλα ενα μικροτερο σε διαστασεις LG DVD-ROM.Επαιζε κανονικα με πολυ χαμηλη θερμοκρασια (οχι πανω απο 40 βαθμους).

@Alexa, οπως σου ειπα, απο την εμπειρια μου για σταθερη λειτουργια ειναι σημαντικοι οι 2700μF πυκνωτες.Αρχικα αλλαζαμε μονο αυτους και τους χιλιαριδες.Επαιζε κανονικα με Tualatin 1.3.Το προβλημα αρχισε οταν πηρα μια ATI RADEON 9250 PCI καρτα, και την εβαλα αντι για on board.Μετα αλλαξα και τους 3900, και ηταν ολα μια χαρα.
Αν εχει καποιος κανενα FTP server μπορω να σας στειλω οποιος θελει και αναβαθμιση του Bios οπος και τους drivers για καρτα γραφικων.Τα δικα μας μηχανηματα οταν τα πηραμε ειχανε παλαιο BIOS και δεν εβλεπαν δισκους μεγαλυτερους απο 137GB.


Ναι, και κατι αλλο.Αν ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ θελετε να δειτε αν παιζει το Firenas σας σωστα, βαλτε του Windows XP PRO με Service Pack 2  ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Στον ftp server μου υπαρχουν ολα τα αρχεια - bios και το manual για οποιους πηραν τα used. (Directory : NAS FV25)

----------


## alexa

Πρωινό update

Εμεινε την νύχτα ως είπα χωρίς a/c, τρέχει BOINC για proccessor sharing στο [email protected] all night.

Το screenshot που πήρα πριν από λίγο

----------


## alexa

> @Alexa, οπως σου ειπα, απο την εμπειρια μου για σταθερη λειτουργια ειναι σημαντικοι οι 2700μF πυκνωτες.Αρχικα αλλαζαμε μονο αυτους και τους χιλιαριδες.Επαιζε κανονικα με Tualatin 1.3.Το προβλημα αρχισε οταν πηρα μια ATI RADEON 9250 PCI καρτα, και την εβαλα αντι για on board.Μετα αλλαξα και τους 3900, και ηταν ολα μια χαρα.
> Αν εχει καποιος κανενα FTP server μπορω να σας στειλω οποιος θελει και αναβαθμιση του Bios οπος και τους drivers για καρτα γραφικων.Τα δικα μας μηχανηματα οταν τα πηραμε ειχανε παλαιο BIOS και δεν εβλεπαν δισκους μεγαλυτερους απο 137GB.
> 
> Ναι, και κατι αλλο.Αν ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ θελετε να δειτε αν παιζει το Firenas σας σωστα, βαλτε του Windows XP PRO με Service Pack 2 :lol: :lol:


Και εγώ αρχικά άλλαζα μόνο τους χιλιάρηδες, αλλά κατόπιν που άρχισαν να τα παίζουν και οι υπόλοιποι τους άλλαζα όλους. Θα αφήσω το μηχάνημα αυτό που ξεκίνησε με τους 6 x 3300 ως έχει και θα δοκιμάσω και τα XPSP2 όπως σωστά λες.

Τα BIOS upgrades υπάρχουν ακόμη στο FTP της Shuttle για όσους θέλουν και βιάζονται, ftp://ftp.shuttle.com/BIOS/fv25/

----------


## alexa

Τώρα το βραδάκι στο προαναφερθέν mobo εγκαταστάθηκαν XPSP2 μια χαρά.
Φορτώθηκε και εδώ BOINC για το ζόρισμα του CPU, θα παραμείνει έτσι τουλάχιστον μέχρι αύριο.

Screenshot ακολουθεί..

----------


## tyfeonas

εγω παντως κολλησα σημερα μια vga ανταπτορακι στην μητρικη αλλα δεν μου επαιξε.

αν μπορει και εχει χρονο καποιος να φτιαξουμε τα δυο μηχανηματα μου ( φοβαμαι μην τα χαλασω.)  ::

----------


## alexa

> εγω παντως κολλησα σημερα μια vga ανταπτορακι στην μητρικη αλλα δεν μου επαιξε.
> 
> αν μπορει και εχει χρονο καποιος να φτιαξουμε τα δυο μηχανηματα μου ( φοβαμαι μην τα χαλασω.) :(


O φόβος φυλάει τα έρημα λέει ο λαός μας, στην περίπτωσή μας τα nas.
Καλό θα ήταν την επόμενη Τετάρτη να μαζευτούμε στον σύλλογο και όσοι μπορούν να βοηθήσουν. Νομίζω κάποιοι είχαν προσφερθεί.

Πες μου όμως, τους πυκνωτές τους έχεις αλλάξει? παίζει το mobo κατά τα άλλα?

----------


## Valis

> εγω παντως κολλησα σημερα μια vga ανταπτορακι στην μητρικη αλλα δεν μου επαιξε.
> 
> αν μπορει και εχει χρονο καποιος να φτιαξουμε τα δυο μηχανηματα μου ( φοβαμαι μην τα χαλασω.)


Όποτε θέλεις στείλε pm  ::

----------


## Valis

> O φόβος φυλάει τα έρημα λέει ο λαός μας, στην περίπτωσή μας τα nas.
> Καλό θα ήταν την επόμενη Τετάρτη να μαζευτούμε στον σύλλογο και όσοι μπορούν να βοηθήσουν. Νομίζω κάποιοι είχαν προσφερθεί.


Εγώ ένας.

----------


## dimkasta

Aν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε και μένα...

Βασικά δεν έχω τρόμπα για να αποκολλήσω τους παλιούς.

Σ/Κ μπορεί να γίνει κάτι?

----------


## gaig

Εδώ μάλλον πρέπει να ποστάρω..  ::  Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το firenas σε FL01?? Ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ μικρό,αλλά με ένα pico psu(ή ακόμη και με το δικό του τροφοδοτικό και με πολλή δουλειά) να χωρέσει! Οι διαστάσεις του FL01 είναι 30x25x16.

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexa
> 
> O φόβος φυλάει τα έρημα λέει ο λαός μας, στην περίπτωσή μας τα nas.
> Καλό θα ήταν την επόμενη Τετάρτη να μαζευτούμε στον σύλλογο και όσοι μπορούν να βοηθήσουν. Νομίζω κάποιοι είχαν προσφερθεί.
> 
> 
> Εγώ ένας.


Thanks.
Αλλος? Βασικά η αποκόλληση και το άνοιγμα των βάσεων για τους connectors είναι η μεγάλη φασαρία που με 2-3 σταθμούς θα γίνει πολύ εύκολα και χωρίς προβλήματα.
Εγώ το έκανα με τρόμπα, αλλά μη έχοντας εμπειρία εγώ ζέσταινα στιγμιαία με το κολλητήρι και είχα τον γιό μου να ρουφάει την κόλληση με την τρόμπα. Ανθρώπινος σταθμός αποκόλλησης.  ::

----------


## Valis

> Αλλος? Βασικά η αποκόλληση και το άνοιγμα των βάσεων για τους connectors είναι η μεγάλη φασαρία που με 2-3 σταθμούς θα γίνει πολύ εύκολα και χωρίς προβλήματα.


΄
Όχι Όχι λάθος τακτική, μαζέψτε τις μητρικές και φέρτε τες σε εμένα, μπορώ να ξεκολλήσω ταυτόχρονα όλα μαζι τα connectors. Είναι ταλαιπωρία να τα κάνεις με το χέρι ένα ένα.

----------


## alexa

> Εδώ μάλλον πρέπει να ποστάρω.. :oops: Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το firenas σε FL01?? Ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ μικρό,αλλά με ένα pico psu(ή ακόμη και με το δικό του τροφοδοτικό και με πολλή δουλειά) να χωρέσει! Οι διαστάσεις του FL01 είναι 30x25x16.


Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά το board είναι 17.5 x 19, θα χωρέσει ανετότατα. Υπολόγισε όμως και εξαερισμό.

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexa
> 
> Αλλος? Βασικά η αποκόλληση και το άνοιγμα των βάσεων για τους connectors είναι η μεγάλη φασαρία που με 2-3 σταθμούς θα γίνει πολύ εύκολα και χωρίς προβλήματα.
> 
> 
> ΄
> Όχι Όχι λάθος τακτική, μαζέψτε τις μητρικές και φέρτε τες σε εμένα, μπορώ να ξεκολλήσω ταυτόχρονα όλα μαζι τα connectors. Είναι ταλαιπωρία να τα κάνεις με το χέρι ένα ένα.


Ωραία για δώσε οδηγίες προς ναυτιλομένους. Απ'ότι κατάλαβα είναι προτιμότερο να έρθουν τα board σε σένα, ή μπορεί να γίνει και στον σύλλογο?
Αν ισχύει το πρώτο τότε θα πρέπει να μαζέψουμε τα board στον σύλλογο και να στα φέρει κάποιος.

Πάντως ευχαριστώ για την διάθεση, που δείχνει να είναι άπλετη, ευχαριστούν και οι μέλλοντες ωφεληθέντες βέβαια.

----------


## alexa

Το προς έλεγχο NAS με XPSP2 συνεχίζει ακάθεκτο, αυτό χρησιμοποιώ τώρα. Η μόνη αλλαγή είναι ότι η θερμοκρασία της CPU έχει ανέβει στους 41C χωρίς a/c, case 22C.

----------


## Valis

> Ωραία για δώσε οδηγίες προς ναυτιλομένους. Απ'ότι κατάλαβα είναι προτιμότερο να έρθουν τα board σε σένα, ή μπορεί να γίνει και στον σύλλογο?
> Αν ισχύει το πρώτο τότε θα πρέπει να μαζέψουμε τα board στον σύλλογο και να στα φέρει κάποιος.
> 
> Πάντως ευχαριστώ για την διάθεση, που δείχνει να είναι άπλετη, ευχαριστούν και οι μέλλοντες ωφεληθέντες βέβαια.


Βασικά η διαδικασία έχει ως εξής: Με ένα απλό κολλητήρι ανοίγονται οι μεγάλες τρύπες που είναι για να στερεόνονται τα connectors και μετά οι μητρικές μπένουν σε ένα μηχάνημα που διοχετεύει πολύ ζεστό αέρα εκεί μέσα όπου πέσει η ροή αυτόυ του αέρα λιώνει η κόλληση και τα connectorakia απλά πέφτουνε κάτω. 

Μαζέψτε πράμα!!!  ::

----------


## Valis

> Το προς έλεγχο NAS με XPSP2 συνεχίζει ακάθεκτο, αυτό χρησιμοποιώ τώρα. Η μόνη αλλαγή είναι ότι η θερμοκρασία της CPU έχει ανέβει στους 41C χωρίς a/c, case 22C.


Είναι κρίμα που το 686b chipset δεν υποστηρίζει pwm για τα cooling fans, ενδιαφέρεται κανείς για κύκλωμα pwm που να πέρνει εντολές από την σειριακή πόρτα;

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexa
> 
> Το προς έλεγχο NAS με XPSP2 συνεχίζει ακάθεκτο, αυτό χρησιμοποιώ τώρα. Η μόνη αλλαγή είναι ότι η θερμοκρασία της CPU έχει ανέβει στους 41C χωρίς a/c, case 22C.
> 
> 
> Είναι κρίμα που το 686b chipset δεν υποστηρίζει pwm για τα cooling fans, ενδιαφέρεται κανείς για κύκλωμα pwm που να πέρνει εντολές από την σειριακή πόρτα;


Θα μπορούσαμε να κολλήσουμε απ'ευθείας τα ΙΟs στο mobo. είναι καλή ιδέα. Για δώστο να το δούμε.

----------


## Valis

Βασικά σκεφτόμουν για ένα μικροεπεξεργαστή pic που θα μιλάει με την σειριακή και να βγάζει 2-3-4 εξόδους με pwm στα ας πούμε 200Hz. Έλεγα για σειριακή γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο στον προγραμματισμό εσύ για ποιά Ι/O λες;

----------


## alexa

> Βασικά σκεφτόμουν για ένα μικροεπεξεργαστή pic που θα μιλάει με την σειριακή και να βγάζει 2-3-4 εξόδους με pwm στα ας πούμε 200Hz. Έλεγα για σειριακή γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο στον προγραμματισμό εσύ για ποιά Ι/O λες;


Της σειριακής, δεν χρειάζεται να βάλουμε connector και να το συνδέσουμε εξωτερικά, βέβαια όσοι θα το ήθελαν εξωτερικά θα πρέπει να βάλουν rs232 connector.

----------


## Valis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> Βασικά σκεφτόμουν για ένα μικροεπεξεργαστή pic που θα μιλάει με την σειριακή και να βγάζει 2-3-4 εξόδους με pwm στα ας πούμε 200Hz. Έλεγα για σειριακή γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο στον προγραμματισμό εσύ για ποιά Ι/O λες;
> 
> 
> Της σειριακής, δεν χρειάζεται να βάλουμε connector και να το συνδέσουμε εξωτερικά, βέβαια όσοι θα το ήθελαν εξωτερικά θα πρέπει να βάλουν rs232 connector.


Ε, γιατί είπα εγώ να βάλουμε το connector;

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> ...


OK, έχεις κάτι έτοιμο σαν κύκλωμα με τον pic υπ'όψιν ή σκέφτεσαι να το σχεδιάσεις από την αρχή, νομίζω κάπου είχα δει, ψάχνοντας για FAN Controller, μια λύση με PIC. Δεν θυμάμαι αν είχε IOs για έλεγχο μέσω RS232.

----------


## Valis

θα το σχεδιάσω σε λίγο, καμμιά ιδέα κανείς;

----------


## alexa

i googled: pic based fan controller

δίνει αρκετά όπως
http://www.hackaday.com/entry/1234000270073632/
http://www.pumpkininc.com/content/doc/appnote/an-6.pdf

κλπ, πολύ πράμα.

----------


## Valis

> i googled: pic based fan controller
> 
> δίνει αρκετά όπως
> http://www.hackaday.com/entry/1234000270073632/
> http://www.pumpkininc.com/content/doc/appnote/an-6.pdf
> 
> κλπ, πολύ πράμα.


Ε, δεν αφήσανε και τίποτα... Ευχαριστω Alexa!  ::

----------


## alexa

Δες και αυτό http://www.cpemma.co.uk/thermal.html

Ωραίο site, νομίζω δεν εχει info για pic λύσεις, αλλά έχει πολλές εύκολες κατασκευές για όποιον θέλει.
Εγώ έφτιαξα το Pulse Width Modulation Thermal controller προτελευταίο στην σελίδα. Ομως ενώ στην θερμοκρασία δωματίου έπαιζε μια χαρά, μέσα στο κουτί έχει τα fans τσιτωμένα. Μάλλον το thermistor που έβαλα είναι πολύ ευαίσθητο.

----------


## nvak

> Όχι Όχι λάθος τακτική, μαζέψτε τις μητρικές και φέρτε τες σε εμένα, μπορώ να ξεκολλήσω ταυτόχρονα όλα μαζι τα connectors. Είναι ταλαιπωρία να τα κάνεις με το χέρι ένα ένα.


Χρησιμοποιείς κάποιο σταθμό για SMD ?

----------


## Valis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> Όχι Όχι λάθος τακτική, μαζέψτε τις μητρικές και φέρτε τες σε εμένα, μπορώ να ξεκολλήσω ταυτόχρονα όλα μαζι τα connectors. Είναι ταλαιπωρία να τα κάνεις με το χέρι ένα ένα.
> 
> 
> Χρησιμοποιείς κάποιο σταθμό για SMD ?


Ναι. Αλλά αν η ερώτηση είναι για τις μητρικές, αυτές θα γίνουν με reflow και όχι σε σταθμό.

----------


## Valis

Τις περισσότερες φορές το πρόβλημα που δεν δουλεύουν οι επεξεργαστές είναι χοντρικά το εξής:

Οι πυκνωτές είναι εξαρτήματα που μπορούν να αποθηκεύουν ενέργεια για μικρά σχετικά χρονικά διαστήματα. Κυρια χαρακτηριστικά τους είναι:
- Η χωρητικότητα: Πόσο ενέργεια μπορεί να αποθηκεύσει ο πυκνωτής.
- Η τάση λειτουργείας: Η μέγιστη διαφορά δυναμικού που μπορούν να έχουν τα ηλεκτρόδια. Αν ξεπεράσουνε το όριο ο πυκνωτής σιγά σιγά γίνεται αγώγιμος και γίνεται ηλεκτρόλυση του ηλεκτρολύτη με αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνονται τα αέρια εντός του πυκνωτή (βλεπε και το αμέσως επόμενο).
- Μεγιστη Θερμοκρασία: Η θερμοκρασία που ο ηλεκτρολύτης από υγρό γίνεται αέριο. Αυξάνει εσωτερικα η πίεση, φουσκώνει το κέλυφος και στο τέλος κάνει μπαμ ο πυκνωτής.
- Αντίσταση εκφόρτισης: Ο πυκνωτής μπορεί να αποθηκεύσει ένα ποσό ενέργειας αλλά εκφορτιζόμενος μπορεί να δώσει ενέργεια με ένα συγκεκριμένο ρυθμό (ρεύμα). Αν ζητήσεις πίο πολύ ρεύμα από αυτό που μπορεί να δώσει ο πυκνωτής σιγά σιγα επέρχεται κόπωση του ηλεκτρολύτη με αποτελέσμα η επιφάνεια των ηλεκτροδίων να γίνεται πορώδης και στο τέλος να καταστρέφεται η μόνωση των ηλεκτροδίων (κακό πράγμα).
- Αντίσταση φόρτισης: Όπως πάνω αλλά για την φόρτιση. Η κόπωση εδώ είναι πολύ λιγότερο σημαντικη.
- Αντίσταση αυτοεκφόρτισης: Όσο μένει η ενέργεια μέσα στον πυκνωτή σιγά σιγά χάνεται λόγω απωλειών.


Πες λοιπόν ότι έχεις δυο πυκνωτές, ένα κανονικό των 20 λεπτών και έναν χαμήλης αντίστασης (low impedance ή low ESR που είπα και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα) και οι δυο στην ίδια χωρητικότητα και τάση, μάντεψε ποιος από τους δύο θα αρέσει σε έναν Tualatin που γουστάρει να τραβάει αμπεράκια; Υπάρχει δε περίπτωση ο κανονικός πυκνωτής να έχει τέτοια αντίσταση που να ξεκινάει ο tualatin αλλά αμα πας να κάνεις compile τα modules σου να μένει γιατι το ρεύμα που τραβάει εξαρτάται από το load του.

Αυτά πολύ πολύ χοντρικά....


Σορρυ αν κούρασα με το μεγάλο μήνυμα


Υ.Γ. Πρίν από πολύ πολύ καιρό θυμάμαι κάποιον hipro5 ή κάπως έτσι που είχε κάνει αρκετό overclock μόνο προσθέτοντας πυκνωτές σε ένα board, θα ψάξω να βρω το link

----------


## nvak

Μιάς και φαίνεται ότι το έχεις ψάξει, οι πυκνωτές του M/B που ακριβώς μπαίνουν και πώς συμμετέχουν στην τροφοδοσία ? 
Είναι όλοι στην έξοδο του switching, κάνουν φιλτράρισμα ?. 
Δώσε μας αν σου βρίσκεται κανένα σχέδιο ή λινκ.

----------


## VFXCode

> Υ.Γ. Πρίν από πολύ πολύ καιρό θυμάμαι κάποιον hipro5 ή κάπως έτσι που είχε κάνει αρκετό overclock μόνο προσθέτοντας πυκνωτές σε ένα board, θα ψάξω να βρω το link


http://www.xtremesystems.com/index.php
Εδω θα τον βρεις  ::

----------


## Valis

> Μιάς και φαίνεται ότι το έχεις ψάξει, οι πυκνωτές του M/B που ακριβώς μπαίνουν και πώς συμμετέχουν στην τροφοδοσία ? 
> Είναι όλοι στην έξοδο του switching, κάνουν φιλτράρισμα ?. 
> Δώσε μας αν σου βρίσκεται κανένα σχέδιο ή λινκ.


Ένα schematic για να δεις είναι εδώ: 
ftp://download.intel.com/design/chipset ... XDGSCH.pdf


Χοντρικά οι πυκνωτές είναι δυο κατηγορίες, μικροί κεραμεικοί που είναι για decoupling στην τροφοδοσία από αιχμές υψηλής συχνότητας (googl-ασε high speed design και δες supply decoupling). Δεύτερον, σαν "αποθήκες ενέργειας" δηλαδή ας πούμε ότι το core ενός cpu θέλει καμμια 20αριά Ampere στο 1.7volt. Επειδή το ATX τροφοδοτικό δεν έχει απευθείας τέτοια έξοδο πρέπει να γίνει ένα άλλο (switch mode) τροφοδοτικο κοντά στο cpu για να δημιουργήσει αυτή την τάση. Εκεί λοιπό πρέπει να υπάρχει το tank του μικρού τροφοδοτικού που θα βγάζει αυτή την τάση. Ο πυκνωτής αυτός είναι σχετικά μικρός (εκατοντάδες ίσως και μερικές χιλιάδες uF) το μυστικό αυτού του πυκνωτή είναι να αντέχει σε ριπές πολύ μεγάλου ρεύματος (ripple current) γιατί μετά από λίγο σπάει. Πέρα ακόμα όμως και από αυτό τα cpu έχουν την κακκιά συνήθεια να τραβάνε απότομα πολύ μεγάλα ρέυματα. Τα switch mode τροφοδοτικα ότι schottky και ότι γρήγορους πυκνωτές και να έχουν δεν προλαβαίνουν τον ρυθμό που ζητάει το cpu ρευμα (slew rate). Έτσι λοιπόν ΠΟΛΥ κοντά στην cpu πρέπει να υπάρχουν μεγάλοι πυκνωτές που να μπορούν να αποθηκεύουν ενέργεια αρκετή να καλύψουν τις μέγιστες ανάγκες της cpu για απότομο ρεύμα. 

Κάπως έτσι είναι τα πράγματα... θα σου στείλω και άλλα και πιο πολλές λεπτομέριες το απόγευμα-βράδυ γιατί δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα, αν βρω κιάλο θα το βάλω εδώ. Συγνώμη αν σε μπέρδεψα με την βιασύνη μου.

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

Edit 1: Δες εδω τι λέει η μαμα ίντελ για τον σχεδιασμό: 
http://www.intel.com/design/celeron/app ... 512601.pdf
και ακόμα ένα schematic με όμορφο regulator για το vcore
ftp://download.intel.com/design/chipset ... 290657.pdf

----------


## Valis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> Υ.Γ. Πρίν από πολύ πολύ καιρό θυμάμαι κάποιον hipro5 ή κάπως έτσι που είχε κάνει αρκετό overclock μόνο προσθέτοντας πυκνωτές σε ένα board, θα ψάξω να βρω το link
> 
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.com/index.php
> Εδω θα τον βρεις


Ευχαριστώ, σε αυτό εδώ αναφέρθηκα πριν: http://www.thelab.gr/reviews/ic7mods_en.html

hipro5, είσαι παλαβός! *respect*

----------


## alexa

Περιττό να πω πως το NAS με XPSP2, PIII 1.266/512 cache overclocked 1.33 συνεχίζει να παίζει μια χαρά με τσιτωμένα τα γκάζια στο 100%

----------


## nkar

Λοιπον η εγχειρηση ΠΕΤΥΧΕ  ::  

Εχω βάλει 3χ3300 , 3χ 2700 , 5χ1500 πυκνωτες απο το Φανο

Εβαλα βυσμα VGA
Εβαλα βύσμα keybord

Ολα οκ
Εχει πανω εναν tualatin 1.1
(ο οποιος σηκωνει και overclock αλλα ειπα να μην το ξεσκισω ακόμη)

Οποιος θελει να βάλει βύσμα πληκτρολογιου (ps/2) μπορει να δει
εδω http://www.8052.com/sbc/ps2key/ τη συνδεσμολογια

Επίσης αν δε σας δουλεψει αμέσως η VGA μην απογοητευτειτε
Εμένα ήταν disabled ή κάτι τέτοιο. Μετά από μερικά reset έγινε
αυτόματα enabled απο το BIOS (ίσως να έπαιξε ρόλο ότι σε κάποια
φάση είχα βάλει μια PCI καρτα γραφικών)

----------


## alexa

::

----------


## gaig

> Λοιπον η εγχειρηση ΠΕΤΥΧΕ  
> 
> Εχω βάλει 3χ3300 , 3χ 2700 , 5χ1500 πυκνωτες απο το Φανο


volts?

----------


## nkar

6,3V oi 2700μF και 3300μF
16V oi 1500

105C

Επάνω γράφουν KMG (ο πωλητης είπε οτι ειναι NIPPON)

----------


## nvak

> μικροί κεραμεικοί που είναι για decoupling στην τροφοδοσία από αιχμές υψηλής συχνότητας


Thanks πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες.

Κάποτε για περιπτώσεις decoupling έβαζα και τανταλίου. Δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πλέον ?

----------


## Valis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> μικροί κεραμεικοί που είναι για decoupling στην τροφοδοσία από αιχμές υψηλής συχνότητας
> 
> 
> Thanks πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες.
> 
> Κάποτε για περιπτώσεις decoupling έβαζα και τανταλίου. Δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πλέον ?



Ναι φυσικά και χρησιμοποιούνται αλλά δεν υπάρχουν τανταλίου σε τόσο μεγάλες χωρητικότητες αλλά ναι να υπήρχαν το κόστος τους θα ηταν απαγορευτικό...

----------


## PPZ

> Aν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε και μένα...
> 
> Βασικά δεν έχω τρόμπα για να αποκολλήσω τους παλιούς.
> 
> Σ/Κ μπορεί να γίνει κάτι?


 Αν δεν εχεις κανεναν ποιο κοντα, ελα αυριο Αγια Παρασκευη,Θα ειμαι σπιτι μεχρι της 16.00 .Στειλε PM αν ειναι να περασεις....

----------


## costas43gr

Τελικα με ps2 keyboard-mouse δουλεψε κανονικα ?

----------


## nkar

ps/2 keyboard δουλευει μια χαρα

----------


## alexa

Το βραδάκι θα ανεβάσω ένα bootable ISO για upgrade του BIOS στο τελευταίο FV25S00H version.
Στο δικό μου το είχα κάνει upgrade πέρισυ γι'αυτό έβλεπε μεγάλους δίσκους.  ::

----------


## nkar

Μπραβο Ανδρεα
Δε μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο με παιδεψε μεχρι να βρω
οτι ήθελε upgrade to bios

----------


## dimkasta

Τhanks που το θυμήθηκες

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ηχο παιρνει ?

----------


## Valis

Ναι, δουλεύει μια χαρά, θέλει ενεργοποίηση από το bios

----------


## lacbil

> Το βραδάκι θα ανεβάσω ένα bootable ISO για upgrade του BIOS στο τελευταίο FV25S00H version.


Η ip διεύθυνση ποιά είναι;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## alexa

http://www.alexa.awmn/nas/fv25biosupg.iso ή 
http://www.alexa.awmn/nas/fv25biosupg.nrg for nero

κάνετε boot με το cd αυτό.
δώστε DIR για να δείτε τα περιεχόμενα.
στο dos prompt δίνετε AWDFLASH
θα ζητήσει όνομα αρχείου, δώστε FV25S00H.bin (νομίζω το θυμάμαι σωστά, αλλά θα το δείτε στο dir, πιο πριν).
κατόπιν θα ρωτήσει αν θέλετε να σώσετε backup της bios, δίνετε N (Nο) γιατί στο CD φυσικά δεν μπορείτε να σώσετε.
και έπειτα Y (yes) για να γίνει το upgrade το οποίο διαρκεί κάποια δευτερόλεπτα.
Προσοχή να μην διακοπεί η διαδικασία.
Κατόπιν πατάτε F1 όπως προτείνει στο τέλος της διαδικασίας και το μωρό κάνει reboot.
Φορτώστε και τα BIOS defaults, ρυθμίστε Halt on errors κλπ και είστε έτοιμοι.

Η BIOS αυτή δεν είναι για το NAS αλλά για FV25 σε desktop έκδοση, οπότε θα δείτε επιπλέον ρυθμίσεις και έχει φυσικά διαφορετικά defaults.

Για απλό ρουτεράκι, δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται το upgrade.
Για server ή desktop καλό είναι να γίνει.

Καλή τύχη.

----------


## PPZ

Το FV25S00F BIOS εχει και επιπλεον δυνατοτητα Boot From Network.....  ::

----------


## alexa

> Το FV25S00F BIOS εχει και επιπλεον δυνατοτητα Boot From Network.....


To FV25S00H είναι πιο καινούργιο από ro FV25S00F και φυσικά περιλαμβάνει και αυτό.

----------


## tyfeonas

υπαρχει επιλογη να bootαρει απο usb key?

δεν βρηκα πουθενα τιποτα.

----------


## nvak

Προσοχή μόνο στο ότι δεν είναι όλα FV25 υπάρχουν και FV24

Προσοχή ακόμα σε όσα μεταχειρισμένα δεν έχουν χυμένους πυκνωτές. Υπάρχει σοβαρή πιθανότητα το πρόβλημα να μην είναι οι πυκνωτές.
Μην μπείτε σε έξοδα πρίν τα δοκιμάσετε αν παίζουν.

----------


## ngia

Προσοχή στα τροφοδοτικά, μερικά έχουν το διακόπτη στα 110volt
Οι πυκνωτές 3900 είναι που τραβάν το ζόρι, ακόμα και σε καινούργια τους μέτρησα βραχυκυκλωμένους και ήταν φουσκωμένοι. Ακόμα και έτσι όμως δεν κάηκε το τροφοδοτικό πάνω στην πλακέτα!
Το τροφοδοτικάκι ίσως μπορεί να δουλέψει αθόρυβα και κρύα αν μπει ανεμιστήρας 8μμ, στην πλάτη του και αφαιρεθεί ο μικρός.
Όλοι οι πυκνωτές ακόμα και οι 10μF/25 volt δεν έχουν καλή ποιότητα και εμφανίζουν ρεύματα διαρροής, χωρίς ίσως να χρειάζεται να αντικατασταθούν οι 100δες και οι 10δες.

----------


## Valis

> Οι πυκνωτές 3900 είναι που τραβάν το ζόρι, ακόμα και σε καινούργια τους μέτρησα βραχυκυκλωμένους και ήταν φουσκωμένοι. Ακόμα και έτσι όμως δεν κάηκε το τροφοδοτικό πάνω στην πλακέτα!


Δεν κάηκε γιατί έχει feedback loop που ελέγχει την τάση, αλλά ζορίζεται αρκετά, το έβλεπα στον παλμογράφο να τραβάει αρκετά το t(on) για να κρατήσει σταθερή την τάση.




> Το τροφοδοτικάκι ίσως μπορεί να δουλέψει αθόρυβα και κρύα αν μπει ανεμιστήρας 8μμ, στην πλάτη του και αφαιρεθεί ο μικρός.


Εγώ απλά άλλαξα τον υπάρχων με έναν πίο αθόρυβο του εμπορίου και είμαι ευχαρηστημένος από το πόσο ζεστό είναι ακόμα και τώρα.




> Όλοι οι πυκνωτές ακόμα και οι 10μF/25 volt δεν έχουν καλή ποιότητα και εμφανίζουν ρεύματα διαρροής, χωρίς ίσως να χρειάζεται να αντικατασταθούν οι 100δες και οι 10δες.


Θα μιλήσω μόνο για το δικό μου που έχω μετρήσει:
- εχεις δίκιο ότι είναι σαβούρες και αυτοί
- λειτουργούν μόνο σαν bypass, άρα δεν έχουν ζόρια που έχουν οι άλλοι
- στο δικό μου μετρήθηκαν εκτός των αναμενομένων ορίων.


Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## Painter

Εβαλα τρείς 3300μf και έναν VIA Nehemiah @1Ghz που είχα και έπαιξε μια χαρά. Επίσης έβαλα PS2 για mouse/keyb και ένα S-Video (το S-Video δέν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα) και όλα οκ. Αγόρασα και VGA βύσμα αλλα δέν ταιριάζει γιατί άν και το pitch είναι οκ η απόσταση ανάμεσα στις τρείς σειρές των pins είναι μεγαλύτερη απο όσο χρειάζεται.
Εχει ταιριάξει κανείς VGΑ πάνω στο mobo και αν ναί απο πού πήρε τα βύσματα απο Ελλαδα όχι Farnel, RS κλπ- ;
Λίγο τρύπημα/πριόνισμα έμεινε και είμαστε ΟΚ....

----------


## tyfeonas

> Εβαλα τρείς 3300μf και έναν VIA Nehemiah @1Ghz που είχα και έπαιξε μια χαρά. Επίσης έβαλα PS2 για mouse/keyb και ένα S-Video (το S-Video δέν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα) και όλα οκ. Αγόρασα και VGA βύσμα αλλα δέν ταιριάζει γιατί άν και το pitch είναι οκ η απόσταση ανάμεσα στις τρείς σειρές των pins είναι μεγαλύτερη απο όσο χρειάζεται.
> Εχει ταιριάξει κανείς VGΑ πάνω στο mobo και αν ναί απο πού πήρε τα βύσματα απο Ελλαδα όχι Farnel, RS κλπ- ;
> Λίγο τρύπημα/πριόνισμα έμεινε και είμαστε ΟΚ....


παρε ενα απο καμμια καμενη καρτα γραφικων.
απλα θα σε παιδεψει στο ξεκολλημα.

----------


## Valis

> Αγόρασα και VGA βύσμα αλλα δέν ταιριάζει γιατί άν και το pitch είναι οκ η απόσταση ανάμεσα στις τρείς σειρές των pins είναι μεγαλύτερη απο όσο χρειάζεται. Εχει ταιριάξει κανείς VGΑ πάνω στο mobo και αν ναί απο πού πήρε τα


Τα κανονικά vga βύσματα που έχουν και οι κάρτες γραφικών δεν κάνουν. Πρέπει να βρεις τα λεγόμενα "χαμηλού προφίλ". Δεν υπάρχουν στα μαγαζιά από όσο έψαξα... 

Ο καλλίτερος τρόπος είναι να βρεις ένα motherboard που να έχει onboard vga. εκείνα είναι πάντα χαμηλού προφίλ. Μοναστηράκι is your friend.

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Painter
> 
> Αγόρασα και VGA βύσμα αλλα δέν ταιριάζει γιατί άν και το pitch είναι οκ η απόσταση ανάμεσα στις τρείς σειρές των pins είναι μεγαλύτερη απο όσο χρειάζεται. Εχει ταιριάξει κανείς VGΑ πάνω στο mobo και αν ναί απο πού πήρε τα
> 
> 
> Τα κανονικά vga βύσματα που έχουν και οι κάρτες γραφικών δεν κάνουν. Πρέπει να βρεις τα λεγόμενα "χαμηλού προφίλ". Δεν υπάρχουν στα μαγαζιά από όσο έψαξα... 
> 
> Ο καλλίτερος τρόπος είναι να βρεις ένα motherboard που να έχει onboard vga. εκείνα είναι πάντα χαμηλού προφίλ. Μοναστηράκι is your friend.


Δοκίμασα και εγώ από κάρτα, πραγματικά δεν μπορεί να εφαρμόσει γιατί η απόσταση μεταξύ των σειρών των pins είναι μεγαλύτερη.
Δεν υπάρχει όμως πρόβλημα, το σασί είναι αλουμίνιο, dremelάκι, τρυπάνι, λίμα ότι διαθέτετε κάνει την δουλειά εύκολα. Καλωδιάκια με connectors και έτοιμοι.
Επιπλέον δεν χρειάζεται να μετακινηθεί ο connector του ρεύματος.

----------


## Valis

> Δεν υπάρχει όμως πρόβλημα, το σασί είναι αλουμίνιο, *dremelάκι, τρυπάνι*, λίμα ότι διαθέτετε κάνει την δουλειά εύκολα. Καλωδιάκια με connectors και έτοιμοι.


Έτσι! Έτσι! Να προσθέσω σφυρί, καλέμι, πίσσα και πούπουλα!

----------


## PPZ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Painter
> 
> ...


 Αλλα εχεις προβλημα οταν θελεις να βγαλεις τη mobo απο το κουτι  ::  
Anyway καλη λυση ειναι για την COM θυρα να μπει ετσι με ενα flat καλωδιο και να βιδοθει επανω στο κουτι...
Μπαινουν και VGA απο καρτες γραφικων, οχι ευκολα, αλλα μπαινουν.Εγω εφτιαξα μονο ενα Firenas με VGA κονεκτορα απο μια αλλη motherboard.Ολα τα αλλα με κανονικο.Το S-Video παιζει κανονικα, δοκιμασμενα.Μπορω να προσφερω μερικα για οσους θελουν να εχουν και TV-Out....

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> ...


No problem, οι connectors βιδώνουν στο σασί δεν βγαίνουν με καλώδιο έξω. 
Ξεβιδώνεις τους connectors και το Mobo βγαίνει μια χαρά.

----------


## wiresounds

> No problem, οι connectors βιδώνουν στο σασί δεν βγαίνουν με καλώδιο έξω. 
> Ξεβιδώνεις τους connectors και το Mobo βγαίνει μια χαρά.


Βρε Alexa, κάρτα tv είναι αυτή;
Το έκανες HTPC το NAS;  ::

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexa
> 
> No problem, οι connectors βιδώνουν στο σασί δεν βγαίνουν με καλώδιο έξω. 
> Ξεβιδώνεις τους connectors και το Mobo βγαίνει μια χαρά.
> 
> 
> Βρε Alexa, κάρτα tv είναι αυτή;
> Το έκανες HTPC το NAS;


Του βάζω MythTV.

----------


## PPZ

Πολυ καλο.Μ'αρεσει η λυση...

----------


## PPZ

Παιδια, εχω μια καμμενη μητρικη, με καλα ps/2 φισακια για το πληκτρολογιο/ποντικι, σειριακες και lpt, και μπορει να εχει και κανενα καλο πυκνωτη.Εγω την πηρα εχθες απο την koki, λογο του bios.Αν καποιος χρειαζεται μια mobo για να φτιαξει το ΦΙΡΕΝΑΣ  ::  του, θα τη πληρωσει οσο την πληρωσα εγω (ερχεται Αγια Παρασκευη να τη παρει).Βεβαια την παιρνει χωρις το bios  ::

----------


## alexa

Περί HTPC-NAS, παίζει μια χαρά το tvout και ο ήχος με το MythTV.
Αυτό που θέλει ρύθμιση είναι τα ελληνικά fonts για τους υπότιτλους.
Στην αρχή δεν αναγνώρισε την Savage αλλά με μια μικρή αλλαγή στο XF86Config τώρα λειτουργεί κανονικά και χωρίς frame loss.
Λειτουργεί και το Windows Media Center Remote που είχα.

----------


## Valis

> Περί HTPC-NAS, παίζει μια χαρά το tvout και ο ήχος με το MythTV.
> Αυτό που θέλει ρύθμιση είναι τα ελληνικά fonts για τους υπότιτλους.
> Στην αρχή δεν αναγνώρισε την Savage αλλά με μια μικρή αλλαγή στο XF86Config τώρα λειτουργεί κανονικά και χωρίς frame loss.
> Λειτουργεί και το Windows Media Center Remote που είχα.


αλήθεια το myth γράφει απευθείας σε xvid? lirc εβαλες;

Μεγειά κιόλας!

----------


## alexa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexa
> 
> Περί HTPC-NAS, παίζει μια χαρά το tvout και ο ήχος με το MythTV.
> Αυτό που θέλει ρύθμιση είναι τα ελληνικά fonts για τους υπότιτλους.
> Στην αρχή δεν αναγνώρισε την Savage αλλά με μια μικρή αλλαγή στο XF86Config τώρα λειτουργεί κανονικά και χωρίς frame loss.
> Λειτουργεί και το Windows Media Center Remote που είχα.
> 
> 
> αλήθεια το myth γράφει απευθείας σε xvid? lirc εβαλες;
> ...


Το remote του Windows MCE λειτουργεί me lirc, έχει υποστήριξη γι'αυτό το lirc.
Δεν έχω ψάξει ακόμη το θέμα του XVID.

Επίσης έχω βρει ένα XMLTV grabber script που έχει γράψει ένας φίλος από την Θεσσαλονίκη πριν 2 χρόνια. Του έκανα κάποιες ψιλοαλλαγές γιατί είχε κάποια errors, αλλά έχω κολλήσει στο ότι η Perl βρίσκει wide characters κατά το decode σε utf8 του site της nova.

----------


## vassilis3

μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς τα ποδαράκια εξόδου στο mb για να βγεί ήχος?
φωτογραφία αν είναι εύκολο.....

----------


## costas43gr

> μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς τα ποδαράκια εξόδου στο mb για να βγεί ήχος?
> φωτογραφία αν είναι εύκολο.....


Κατεβασε το manual απο το ftp μου, τα εχει ολα.  ::

----------


## vassilis3

εκτός απο αυτό που ψάχνω
Ξανά , Θέλω να τραβήξω καλώδια απο την πλάκέτα για να μεταφέρω το βίσμα του ήχου. (θα βάλω δικό μου βίσμα, απλό εμπορίου)
Θέλω να μάθω πιές τρυπούλες στην πλακέτα αντιστοιχών στην είδοσο και στην έξοδο τού ήχου
Την λύση μπορεί να μας την δώσει κάποιος που έχει βάλει το βίσμα ήχου, μετρώτας με ένα πολύμετρο τι αντιστοίχή και που

----------


## mojiro

> εκτός απο αυτό που ψάχνω
> Ξανά , Θέλω να τραβήξω καλώδια απο την πλάκέτα για να μεταφέρω το βίσμα του ήχου. (θα βάλω δικό μου βίσμα, απλό εμπορίου)
> Θέλω να μάθω πιές τρυπούλες στην πλακέτα αντιστοιχών στην είδοσο και στην έξοδο τού ήχου
> Την λύση μπορεί να μας την δώσει κάποιος που έχει βάλει το βίσμα ήχου, μετρώτας με ένα πολύμετρο τι αντιστοίχή και που


νομιζω οτι και ο ιδιος μπορεις να το βρεις, κανοντας την ιδια
διαδικασια με αλλη μυτρικη, ασχετη με firenass, αλλα που εχει
παρομια βυσματα

----------


## PPZ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vassilis3
> 
> εκτός απο αυτό που ψάχνω
> Ξανά , Θέλω να τραβήξω καλώδια απο την πλάκέτα για να μεταφέρω το βίσμα του ήχου. (θα βάλω δικό μου βίσμα, απλό εμπορίου)
> Θέλω να μάθω πιές τρυπούλες στην πλακέτα αντιστοιχών στην είδοσο και στην έξοδο τού ήχου
> Την λύση μπορεί να μας την δώσει κάποιος που έχει βάλει το βίσμα ήχου, μετρώτας με ένα πολύμετρο τι αντιστοίχή και που
> 
> 
> νομιζω οτι και ο ιδιος μπορεις να το βρεις, κανοντας την ιδια
> ...


 Δεν χρειαζεται να το κανεις αυτο.Εχεις διπλα κονεκτορα για mic-in και audio-out.Ειναι το 5-pin connector ακριβος διπλα στη θεση που θα εμπαινε ο κονεκτορας για ηχο.Οποτε ο'τι χρειαζεσαι ειναι ενας αδαπτορας απο 5-pin to RCA, ας πουμε.Μπορεις να παρεις ενα απλο audio καλωδιο απο cd-rom και να το προσαρμοσεις στα RCA η 3.5 χιλιοστα jack  ::

----------


## vassilis3

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vassilis3
> 
> ...



Είσαι σίγουρος? Το έχεις δοκιμάσει?
Έγω ξέρω ότι σε αυτό το 4πινο φις συνδέεται το cd rom, Άρα μιλάμε μόνο για line in... και όχι για έξοδο.
Σημειώνω ότι είναι 4πινο, δηλαδή δεξί αριστερό και 2 γειώσεις. και πάλι λέω είσοδος....
-Εκτός αν εννοείς ένα σειριακό φισ που είναι πόσω απο αυτό που λέω, αλλα και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ποια είναι η εισοδο και ποια η έξοδο και ποιο το μικρόφωνο? και αν ειναι έτσι δεν θα έπρεπει να επικοινωνεί αυτό με τις τρύπες τις πλακέτας, κάτι τ΄τειο δεν συμβαίνει....

----------


## PPZ

Κατεβασε το manual της FV-25, και θα καταλαβεις μονος σου.Ο 5-πινος κονεκτορας για τον οποιον σου λεω ειναι διπλα στην PCI θυρα, και εχει μονο μια σειρα πιν, οχι δυο, σαν USB κλπ....
Δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως το pinout αλλα γραφει στο manual.Αν δεν βρεις ακρη θα ψαξω σημερα το βραδυ και θα σου πω....

----------


## costas43gr

Manual σελιδα 17,18,19,20 τα λεει ξεκαθαρα και με φωτο μην μπερδευεσαι...
(απο pdf σελιδοδεικτη 19,20,21,22)

----------


## vassilis3

εχετε δικαιο 
Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας
Το περίεργο βέβαια είναι ότι δεν επικοινωνούμε με την πλακέτα (εκεί που μπαίνει το βίσμα)

----------


## costas43gr

Ρε παλικαρια εχω αλλαξει τους πυκωτες και εχω κολησει και τα φις αλλα το nas δεν μου κανει την χαρη, κανει reset ή κολαει συνεχεια μεσα στα winxp. Αλλο λειτουργικο δεν καταφερε να μπει γιατι κολαγε σε ασχετες φασεις, ειμαι ο μονος  ::  
Η cpu & memory δουλευουν σε αλλο nas, ουτε τροφοδοτικο ειναι....αει να πω τον πονο μου....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Δεν ήταν σε όλα, το μόνο πρόβλημα οι πυκνωτές. Απο τα δύο που πήρα, το ένα είναι εντάξει μετά την αλλαγή πυκνωτών, το άλλο δεν έφτιαξε.

----------


## costas43gr

> Δεν ήταν σε όλα, το μόνο πρόβλημα οι πυκνωτές. Απο τα δύο που πήρα, το ένα είναι εντάξει μετά την αλλαγή πυκνωτών, το άλλο δεν έφτιαξε.


Μαλλον ειμαι μεσα στο ποσοστο.....  ::

----------


## petzi

το ένα, μέχρι στιγμής, που "περιποιήθηκε" ο vassilis3 φαίνεται να παίζει μια χαρά με εξαίρεση μέχρι στιγμής το audio (κατά την εγκατάσταση των drivers εμφανίζεται μήνυμα ότι το audio δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί από το bios - πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει). Με ενυπωσίασε η ποιότητα του svideo out στην τηλεόραση.
@ costas43gr, είδα και έπαθα να εγκαταστήσω WINXPSP2 (μου έβγαζε μήνυμα unknown hard error) μέχρι που άλλαξα καλωδιοταινία στο σκληρό δίσκο (?!) που προηγουμένως είχε fedora με το οποίο ψιλοξεκινούσε το NAS (δεν το αφήσαμε γιατί θέλαμε XP). Για παίξε λίγο με άλλο καλώδιο στο δίσκο.

----------


## nkar

Κι εγώ είχα πρόβλημα με άσχετα errors στα IDE καναλια
Νομίζω οτι έφτιαξε με την αλλαγή καλωδίων 

Πάντως ta IDE chipset ths VIA είναι προβληματικά
(όπως και όλα της VIA)

Μου βγήκε η ψυχή με την εγκατάσταση (Κολλάγανε
όλα τα CD-rom και βγάζανε read error)

Επίσης δεν παίζει το cable select στους δίσκους και τα CD
βάλε master ή slave

----------


## vegos

> Επίσης δεν παίζει το cable select στους δίσκους και τα CD
> βάλε master ή slave


Εμένα πάλι μου έκανε κόλπα με το ανάποδο. Με master/slave δεν έλεγε να παίξει με τίποτα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nkar

Εμενα με ρύθμιση cable select δεν γνώριζε τίποτε

ΑΒΥΣΣΟΣ η ψυχή της VIA

Πάντως τωρα φαινεται να παίζει ΟΚ (χωρίς να το έχω ζορίσει ιδιαίτερα)

----------


## alexa

Sorry, που απέχω τόσες μέρες αλλά έχω πήξει με την μετακόμιση του γραφείου.

Το nas που έβαλα MythTV παίζει τέλεια.
Πραγματικά το video out είναι πολύ καλό.
Για την έξοδο ήχου χρησιμοποίησα το 5πινο δίπλα στην pci, πήρα μόνο την έξοδο.
Για είσοδο πήρα το CDIN, το οποίο δουλεύει live αλλά όταν εγγράφει η κάρτα TV δεν παίρνει το ήχο, θα δοκιμάσω να βάλω και το MIC.

Μερικές φωτό.

----------


## vassilis3

Η δική μου πρόταση στον καταμερισμό των πίσω βισμάτων, εύκολη απλή και γρήγορη.
Πυκνωτές εμπορίου 3300/25 2200/25 1500/16 Έχει παίξει μόνο μερικές ωρίτσες οπότε δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ την αξιοπιστία του, αλλά μέχρις στιγμής καλά.
Τοποθετήθηκαν όλα τα βασικά βίσματα πίσω
PS2, vga, audio in,out, mic, s-video, video out (rca) (παραθέτω φώτο)

Τραγικό τέλος για το τροφοδοτικό του δεύτερου ΝΑς, ήταν στα 115,  ::  κεκτιμενη ταχύτης, ΑΛΕΧΑ κανένα περίσεμα?)

----------


## Valis

Πιθανόν να μην έχει πολύ μεγάλη ζημιά αυτό που ήταν στα 115, μπορώ να το δω και να σου πω...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## vassilis3

thnxs
Ανατινάχτηκε ένας πυκνωτής, που μάλλον λειτουργούσε σαν ασφάλεια, Αντικαταστάθηκε και τίποτα, μάλλον προχώρησε στα ενδότερα...

----------


## tyfeonas

εμενα το ενα απο τα τροφοδοτικα δεν δουλευε απο την αρχη χωρις να το εχω ανοιξει στα 115.

μολις παταω να ανοιξει δινει ρευμα για 1 sec ισα που γυρναει το fan του επεξεργαστη και σταματαει κατευθειαν.

καμμια ιδεα?

----------


## vassilis3

> εμενα το ενα απο τα τροφοδοτικα δεν δουλευε απο την αρχη χωρις να το εχω ανοιξει στα 115.
> 
> μολις παταω να ανοιξει δινει ρευμα για 1 sec ισα που γυρναει το fan του επεξεργαστη και σταματαει κατευθειαν.
> 
> καμμια ιδεα?


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι φταίει το τροφοδοτικό?
Δοκίμασες την μητρική με άλλο τροφοδοτικό και παίζει?
Μήπως το τροφοδοτικό "κόβει" επειδή υπάρχει κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα?
Κατ΄εμέ, πρίν προχωρήσεις σε ξεκολήματα κλπ κάνε τα εξής:
1. Ξήλωσε την μητρική, βγάλε επεξεργαστή μνήμη κλπ
2. Κάνε οπτικό έλεγχο για κανένα βραχυκύκλωμα ή για καμία χυμένη κόληση.
3. Δοκίμασε την μητρική με άλλο τροφοδοτικό.
4. Αν παίζει ξαναδοκίμασέ την με το δικό της. 
5. Αν δεν παίζει, δοκίμασε και πάλι το τροφοδοτικό με μια μητρική που είσαι σίγουρος οτι δουλευει.
6. Αν παρουσιάζει το ίδιο πρόβλημα...
Πάρε ένα σφυρί και ένα κατσαβίδι.
7. Διέλησε το τροφοδοτικό (με το κατσαβίδι άσε το σφηρί για αργότερα) και ψάξε για ψυχρή κόληση, Αν δεν έχεις έμπειρο μάτι, πέρνα όλες τις κολίσεις από πάνω.
8. Κάνε ένα οπτικό έλεγχο για τυχόν φουσκωμένα ή ραγισμένα υλικά, πρόσεξε και την πλακέτα μήπως έχει ραγίση κάπου.
9.Ξαναδοκίμασε το τροφοδοτικό.
10. Αν πάλι δεν παίζει πρίν πάρει το σφυρί, ζήτα βοήθεια από κάποιον ποιο ειδικό, αν δεν πάρεις απάντηση πάρε το σφυρί και σπάστο, καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις ένα φίλο να τραβάει φώτο και να τις ανεβάσεις εδω.
Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## VRaCh

> εμενα το ενα απο τα τροφοδοτικα δεν δουλευε απο την αρχη χωρις να το εχω ανοιξει στα 115.
> 
> μολις παταω να ανοιξει δινει ρευμα για 1 sec ισα που γυρναει το fan του επεξεργαστη και σταματαει κατευθειαν.
> 
> καμμια ιδεα?


Μήπως το λεντάκι που έχει η μητρική παραμένει αναμμένο;
Αν ναι, ακριβώς το ίδιο συνέβη και σε ΄μένα και το πρόβλημα ήταν στην CPU.
Η μητρική δεν υποστηρίζει πυρήνα Mendocino (P-PGA)
Μόλις του έβαλα Coppermine (FC-PGA) αμέσως ζωντάνεψε.
Ευτυχώς που το βρήκα πριν αρχίσω να το κάνω βίδες.

----------


## tyfeonas

το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω παρει 2 firenas και το αλλο παιζει με τους συνδυασμους μητρικης επεξεργαστη που εχω.

το λαμπακι μενει αναμενο.

----------


## VRaCh

Ε πες μας και τι CPU βάζεις  ::

----------


## tyfeonas

> Ε πες μας και τι CPU βάζεις


fc pga πρεπει να ειναι.

μα παιζει ηδη σε αντιστοιχο ιδιο μηχανακι και στις δυο μητρικες με ιδιο (δευτερο ) τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## dimkasta

Άνοιξα και γω χτες επιτέλους τα δικά μου.

Ρε σεις οι δίσκοι πως τοποθετούνται?
Κάθετα?

Δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα ?

----------


## dsfak

> Τραγικό τέλος για το τροφοδοτικό του δεύτερου ΝΑς, ήταν στα 115,  κεκτιμενη ταχύτης, ΑΛΕΧΑ κανένα περίσεμα?)


Άστα να πάνε ! Κι εγώ έτσι την έπαθα ...  ::   ::   ::  ενώ μου το είχε πει ο Alexa...  ::  

Valis θα σε χτυπήσω ... ένα τηλέφωνο να βρεθούμε να πάρω το CPU και αν θες και προλαβαίνεις να ασχοληθείς να σου δώσω και το καμένο τροφοδοτικό μπας και το σώσουμε...  ::

----------


## vassilis3

Ειχαμε παρει τεσσερα και ολα ηταν 220, εκτος από ενα, 
Οταν κάποιο δεν ξεκινούσε κάναμε δοκιμή με άλλο τροφοδοτικό, και την πάθαμε. Τελικά δεν εφταιγε το τροφοδοτικό αλλά ο επεξεργαστής.

----------


## wiresounds

Το FireNAS bootάρει από USB ;

----------


## dimkasta

> Άνοιξα και γω χτες επιτέλους τα δικά μου.
> 
> Ρε σεις οι δίσκοι πως τοποθετούνται?
> Κάθετα?
> 
> Δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα ?


??????????????

----------


## Valis

> Τραγικό τέλος για το τροφοδοτικό του δεύτερου ΝΑς, ήταν στα 115,  κεκτιμενη ταχύτης, ΑΛΕΧΑ κανένα περίσεμα?)
> 
> 
> Άστα να πάνε ! Κι εγώ έτσι την έπαθα ...    ενώ μου το είχε πει ο Alexa...  
> 
> Valis θα σε χτυπήσω ... ένα τηλέφωνο να βρεθούμε να πάρω το CPU και αν θες και προλαβαίνεις να ασχοληθείς να σου δώσω και το καμένο τροφοδοτικό μπας και το σώσουμε...


Είμαι Αγγλία μέχρι και την παρασκευή μάλλον... Σορρυ.... Το τροφοδοτικό σου άστο σε μένα  ::

----------


## dsfak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dsfak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τραγικό τέλος για το τροφοδοτικό του δεύτερου ΝΑς, ήταν στα 115,  κεκτιμενη ταχύτης, ΑΛΕΧΑ κανένα περίσεμα?)
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry αγόρι ! Κι εγώ επειδή τρέχω πανικόβλητος, την άλλη εβδομάδα θα είμαι πιο χαλαρά να βρεθούμε να τα τσακίσουμε όλα...  ::  

@Dimkasta

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τους δίσκους που θα είναι κάθετα...

----------


## wiresounds

> Το FireNAS bootάρει από USB ;


oeo

----------


## dimkasta

Μόλις τελείωσα με τους πυκνωτές από το πρώτο δικό μου.

Φαίνεται να πηγαίνει μια χαρα με τον επεξεργαστή του nc και 256 μνήμη.

Έχει κάνει boot κανονικά από cf σε live slax.
To κακό είναι ότι το 1u ανεμιστηράκι κάνει ΠΟΛΥ φασαρία...

Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει να ενεργοποιηθεί ο έλεγχος από την μητρική γιατί έτσι είναι πολύ άστα να πάνε για μηχάνημα σε δωμάτιο... Πού να μπούνε και δίσκοι...

Θα του περάσω και έναν δίσκο και ένα cd-rom και θα το αφήσω ανοιχτό όλο το βράδυ στο slax να δούμε τι γίνεται...

----------


## dimkasta

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wiresounds
> 
> Το FireNAS bootάρει από USB ;
> 
> 
> oeo


Απ' ότι είδα στις επιλογές του bios έχει μόνο δίσκους, δισκέττα, cd, δίκτυο και ls-120...(πού τα θυμήθηκαν αυτά...)

----------


## dimkasta

Τελικά το άφησα όλο το βράδυ με μπουταρισμένο το knoppix που είναι αρκετά cpu hungry από μόνο του.
Με ένα δίσκο, cd και μια cf κανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα.

Σήμερα θα του περάσω και windows και θα μπεί για τεστάρισμα για file server...

Αγχώνομαι όμως και δεν το αφήνω ανοιχτό όσο δεν είμαι σπίτι...

Μπορεί κάτι να πάει τόσο στραβά ώστε να έχουμε φωτιές κλπ?
Βραχυκυκλώματα και τέτοια δεν έχει, ενώ η πλακέτα καθαρίστηκε μετά τις νέες κολλήσεις.

----------


## wiresounds

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wiresounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wiresounds
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Valis

> Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει να ενεργοποιηθεί ο έλεγχος από την μητρική γιατί έτσι είναι πολύ άστα να πάνε για μηχάνημα σε δωμάτιο...



Από όσο ξέρω το chipset του δεν έχει τέτοια κόλπα δυστυχώς... Καλή και εύκολη λύση είναι ένα LM317 με ένα ποτενσιόμετρο, ή η κατασκευή που κάποια στιγμή έλεγα να κάνω αλλά δεν είδα και πολύ ενδιαφέρον από άλλους.

----------


## PPZ

Μια αντισταση 47Ω/1W στο + του ανεμιστηρα και εισαστε μια χαρα....  ::   ::

----------


## dimkasta

Ρε σεις θυμάμαι ότι στάνταρ έβγαζε αριθμό στροφών του ανεμιστήρα και θερμοκρασία στο bios.
Σίγουρα δεν έχει έλεγχο?

----------


## dimkasta

Μπορεί να μου πεί κάποιος και πως μπαίνουνε οι διακόπτες και τα led του κουτιού στο header?

Δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω από τα γραμμένα στο board...
Μόνο το power μπόρεσα να βρώ, τα άλλα με αγχώνουνε μη κάνω καμιά πατάτα

----------


## Valis

> Ρε σεις θυμάμαι ότι στάνταρ έβγαζε αριθμό στροφών του ανεμιστήρα και θερμοκρασία στο bios.
> Σίγουρα δεν έχει έλεγχο?


Ναι βγαζει τον αριθμό των στροφών αλλά δεν κάνει PWM...

----------


## dimkasta

Απάτη. ΟΚ βρήκα και το manual οπότε ΟΚ και με το header...

Να δούμε που θα βρώ τώρα κανένα riser...

----------


## ngia

> Τελικά το άφησα όλο το βράδυ με μπουταρισμένο το knoppix που είναι αρκετά cpu hungry από μόνο του.
> Με ένα δίσκο, cd και μια cf κανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα.
> 
> Σήμερα θα του περάσω και windows και θα μπεί για τεστάρισμα για file server...
> 
> Αγχώνομαι όμως και δεν το αφήνω ανοιχτό όσο δεν είμαι σπίτι...
> 
> Μπορεί κάτι να πάει τόσο στραβά ώστε να έχουμε φωτιές κλπ?
> Βραχυκυκλώματα και τέτοια δεν έχει, ενώ η πλακέτα καθαρίστηκε μετά τις νέες κολλήσεις.


Όχι τι να πάει στραβά? το πολύ πολύ να καεί το τροφοδοτικό και να σταματήσει να δουλεύει αν δεν ψύχεται καλά. Η να σου ρίξει την ασφάλεια του σπιτιού (τραβηγμένο) ή το ρελέ διαφυγής και να πέσουν και τα υπόλοιπα μηχανάκια σου.
Όπότε άφοβα το αφήνεις.

Για δοκιμή όσον αφορά τη σταθερότητα της τροφοδοσίας, μετά την αλλαγή των πυκνωτών, μπορούμε να κάνουμε ένα compile για καμιά 10αριά ώρες, το οποίο και ανεβάζει την cpu στα όρια, αλλά το σημαντικότερο προκαλεί μεγάλες μεταβολές στα ρεύματα που τραβά η cpu.

----------


## NovemberQ

> Όχι τι να πάει στραβά? το πολύ πολύ να καεί το τροφοδοτικό και να σταματήσει να δουλεύει αν δεν ψύχεται καλά. Η να σου ρίξει την ασφάλεια του σπιτιού (τραβηγμένο) ή το ρελέ διαφυγής και να πέσουν και τα υπόλοιπα μηχανάκια σου.
> Όπότε άφοβα το αφήνεις.


  ::  Πυροσβεστήρας χρειάζεται ;

----------


## TheLaz

> Να δούμε που θα βρώ τώρα κανένα riser...


Πρέπει να έχω ένα....ξέρεις που θα με βρεις...  ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

> Πυροσβεστήρας χρειάζεται ;


Μην το γελάς καθόλου...στο computer room έχω 2....είμαι γενικώς
ανασφαλής άνθρωπος  ::   ::   ::  
Better safe than sorry....

----------


## dimkasta

> ...


Έγινε εγκατάσταση windows και στη συνέχεια δοκιμή με Folding @ Home για κάπου 15 ώρες.

Kανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι στιγμής. Ούτε κολλήματα ούτε τίποτα.

Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι η ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ φασαρία.

Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει...
Όταν γυρίσω από διακοπές θα του βάλω αντιστάσεις.
Να σκεφτείτε ότι κάνει πιο πολύ θόρυβο από το θηρίο με τους 8 ανεμιστήρες των 12cm τους 5 δίσκους...

Εσείς έχετε παρόμοια προβλήματα?

Έτοιμο και το 2o. Τέστ θα γίνουνε όταν γυρίσω.

Παρεπιπτόντως το κόλπο με το καλαμάκι για το καθάρισμα των τρυπών από το καλάι αν δεν έχετε τρόμπα, δουλεύει πολύ καλά  ::   ::   
Το 2ο το τελείωσα μέσα σε 1 ώρα περίπου, τη στιγμή που το πρώτο μου πήρε πάνω από 4 μέχρι να βρώ πως πρέπει να το κάνω...

----------


## ngia

> Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι η ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ φασαρία.
> 
> Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει...
> Όταν γυρίσω από διακοπές θα του βάλω αντιστάσεις.
> Να σκεφτείτε ότι κάνει πιο πολύ θόρυβο από το θηρίο με τους 8 ανεμιστήρες των 12cm τους 5 δίσκους...
> 
> Εσείς έχετε παρόμοια προβλήματα?


Αλλάξαμε το ανεμιστηράκι του τροφοδοτικού με ένα 8cm τοποθετημένο στην πλάτη του τροφοδοτικού (εκεί που έχει τη σχάρα) , αλλά η ροή αέρα δεν είναι ικανοποιητική.
Επίσης καλό είναι να γίνουν σχισμές στα πλάγια του κουτιού και χαμηλά (δες τα αντίστοιχα μοντέλα της shuttle, τα πρώτα δεν είχαν σχισμές και ήταν αποτυχία, σε επόμενα έβαζε σχισμές)

----------


## ngia

> Ειχαμε παρει τεσσερα και ολα ηταν 220, εκτος από ενα, 
> Οταν κάποιο δεν ξεκινούσε κάναμε δοκιμή με άλλο τροφοδοτικό, και την πάθαμε. Τελικά δεν εφταιγε το τροφοδοτικό αλλά ο επεξεργαστής.


Λοιπόν απίστευτο, ένα είχε το διακόπτη στα 110, την έφαγε, έπεσε η ασφάλεια του δωματίου, ξαναμπήκε στην πρίζα με 220 στον διακόπτη και δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## Valis

Αγαπητέ ngia ακόμα και να φαίνεται ότι λειτουργεί κανονικά πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μετρηθούν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί της εισόδου του τροφοδοτικού. Ακόμα και αν φαίνεται ότι λειτουργούν κανονικά μπορεί να προκαλέσουν ακόμα και έκρηξη. Προσοχή σε αυτά τα πράγματα... μια μικρή τρύπα στον ηλεκτρολύτη σιγά σιγά μεγαλώνει και προκαλεί υπερθέρμανση, αλλαγή καταστασης, αύξηση πίεσης κλπ κλπ τα έχουμε πει.

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## ngia

ναι πάνε για αλλαγή, ευχαριστώ

----------


## dimkasta

ΟΚ τώρα που παίζουνε καλά τα μηχανάκια πρέπει να γίνει και κάτι με τη θερμοκρασία και το θόρυβο...

Θα ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή του ngia και θα βάλω στο τροφοδοτικό έναν 80άρι ανεμιστήρα, αφού ανοίξω στο κουτί του μια αντίστοιχη τρύπα με το dremel από την εσωτερική του μεριά.
Θα συμφωνήσω όμως με το Νικήτα ότι η ροή του αέρα θα είναι και πάλι τραγική, χώρια ότι όλη η ζέστη από το τροφοδοτικό θα μένει μέσα... Οπότε θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί άλλος ένας ανεμιστήρας (μάλλον 120άρης) στο πάνω μέρος του κουτιού, ώστε να υπάρχει κυκλοφορία του αέρα...

Το κακό είναι ότι θα πρέπει να βρώ εναλλακτικό τρόπο τοποθέτησης των δίσκων. Εναλλακτικά 2 60άριδες ίσως χωρέσουνε μπροστά από τους δίσκους...


Τέλος μένει το πρόβλημα με τη φασαρία από τους ανεμιστήρες...

Οι λύσεις με PWM κλπ είναι καλές, αλλά δεν είναι πάντα και οι πιο απλές. Αυτές που χρησιμοποιούνε opamps είναι εύκολο να φτιαχτούνε λάθος, ενώ το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο με πιο απλές λύσεις.

Το πιο απλό σχηματικό που βρήκα είναι το παρακάτω.



Ενώ και η πλακέτα που δίνει το ίδιο site είναι αρκετά εύκολο να φτιαχτεί αφού δεν έχει ολοκληρωμένα ή smd 



Το πλήρες κείμενο υπάρχει εδώ

http://www.webx.dk/oz2cpu/pcmod/fan-reg.htm

----------


## PPZ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dimkasta
> 
> Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι η ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ φασαρία.
> 
> Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει...
> Όταν γυρίσω από διακοπές θα του βάλω αντιστάσεις.
> Να σκεφτείτε ότι κάνει πιο πολύ θόρυβο από το θηρίο με τους 8 ανεμιστήρες των 12cm τους 5 δίσκους...
> 
> Εσείς έχετε παρόμοια προβλήματα?
> ...




Οχι στα πλαγια ειπαμε  ::  εχεις μπολικο χωρο αν μεταφερεις το τροφοδοτικο λιγο πισω, προς την μητρικη, και ανοιξεις προσεκτικα ολες τις τρυπες απο μπροστα. Στη μασκα ηδη υπαρχουν, απλα πρεπει να τρυπησεις το αλουμινιο απο πισω.Ετσι εχεις καλυτερη ψυξη, και δεν εχει ασχημες τρυπες στα πλαγια....

Εμενα με τετοιο κολπο επαιζε ενα Tualatin στα 1.4 με σκληρο και ενα DVD μεσα, 512MB RAM, και μια PCI ATI Radeon 9250/128DDR με 42 βαθμους μετα απο 1 ωρα 100% CPU load....

----------


## dimkasta

Σωστό ακούγεται. Oι τρύπες φτάνουνε όμως? Αν είναι 80άρης ο ανεμιστήρας, λιγότερο από μισός έχει πρόσβαση σε τρύπες.

Έχω ένα 2ο flex-ATX τροφοδοτικό. Αν χωράει απλά θα χρησιμοποιήσω εκείνο που έχει και έτοιμο τον ανεμιστήρα και το 1U θα πάει στο 1U μηχάνημα που ετοιμάζω.

----------


## lacbil

*VGA connector* από μαγαζί (γιατί δεν βρίσκω καμμένη mobo κι είναι και λίγο έως πολύ δύσκολο για εμένα να αφαιρεθεί) μπορώ να βρω;

----------


## socrates

Παίδες δεν οργανώνουμε ένα mini fest για recovery των FireNAS... ?
Έχει δουλίτσα και θέλει μάστορες στα κολητήρια για να γίνει όπως πρέπει!

----------


## ngia

> Παίδες δεν οργανώνουμε ένα mini fest για recovery των FireNAS... ?
> Έχει δουλίτσα και θέλει μάστορες στα κολητήρια για να γίνει όπως πρέπει!


να το πάμε κυριακή 6 ή 13 να χουν χρόνο να βρουν όσοι τους λείπουν υλικά?

----------


## lambrosk

Απο Δευτέρα έως Τετάρτη λογικά είμαι διαθέσιμος να βοηθήσω και πρωινές ώρες... πριν & μετά vacations...

----------


## alexa

Χαιρετισμούς από την Σαντορίνη.

Το αντικείμενο στα δεξιά της φωτό κάτι θα σας θυμίζει.

----------


## nektariosko

αντρεα με αυτο το πιατακι θα κανουμε λινκ?????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Valis

Θέλω σε αυτό το σημείο να ζητήσω από όλα τα παιδιά που έχουν firenas που χρειάζεται δουλίτσα να το δηλώσοουν. 

Δηλώστε όνομα και τί δουλειά χρειάζεται. Όχι μόνο αλλαγή πυκνωτών αλλά και οποιαδήποτε άλλη επισκευή. π.χ. τροφοδοτικό.

Άντε να οργανωθούμε!

----------


## tyfeonas

εγω εχω ενα προβλημα σε τροφοδοτικο.
θα το φερω να το δειτε.

----------


## wiresounds

Λοιπόν και εγώ έχω:
- αλλαγή πυκνωτών σε 2 fireNAS (πρέπει να τους πάρω από τον dti)
- τοποθέτηση σε αυτά τα 2 fireNAS των vga, PS/2, RCA audio και composite video (τα έχω πάρει αυτά).
- η "πατέντα" για τη μείωση των στροφών και του θορύβου των ανεμιστήρων στα 2 fireNAS (δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζονται υλικά για να τα πάρω)

Χίλια ευχαριστώ

(Ένα ωραίο double post)  ::

----------


## lacbil

κι εγώ όπως ξέρεις φίλτατε Vali
- ένα τροφοδοτικό
- τοποθέτηση ενός vga και 2 RCA και composite video.
- η "πατέντα" για τη μείωση του θορύβου των ανεμιστήρων τουλάχιστον για το ένα fireNAS

----------


## stean_202

Εγω έχω ένα firenas που χρειάζεται αλλαγή πυκνωτών, κοννέκτορες και αν γίνεται και την πατέντα...και από μένα χίλια ευχαριστώ.

----------


## socrates

> Εγω έχω ένα firenas που χρειάζεται αλλαγή πυκνωτών, κοννέκτορες και αν γίνεται και την πατέντα...και από μένα χίλια ευχαριστώ.


Τα ίδια! Ευχαριστούμε προκαταβολικά!!!!  ::

----------


## dsfak

Φανταστικέ μου συν-κομβίτη !!! Κάνε αρφ !!! Όπως σου είχα πει και τις προάλλες πρέπει να περάσω να πάρω το CPU που μου κράτησες και αν μπορείς να δούμε το ένα τροφοδοτικό από τα 2 firenas που έχω το οποίο με την κλασική μέθοδο των 110V το έκανα βαρελότο !!!  ::   ::   ::  Τώρα για τα πυκνωτάκια στα 2 firenas μου αν έχεις χρόνο μεταξύ των άλλων, αφού βέβαια τα πάρω από τον dti  ::  μπορώ να τα φέρω κι αυτά να τους ρίξουμε μια αλλαξοκωλιά...  ::  Μάλιστα επειδή είμαι και του αθλήματος αν θες βοήθεια τα φτιάχνουμε και τα άλλα. Αλλά αν είναι να γίνει πρέπει να γίνει μέσα στην βδομάδα γιατί στις 12 φεύγω για διακοπές...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Valis

> Φανταστικέ μου συν-κομβίτη !!! Κάνε αρφ !!! Όπως σου είχα πει και τις προάλλες πρέπει να περάσω να πάρω το CPU που μου κράτησες και αν μπορείς να δούμε το ένα τροφοδοτικό από τα 2 firenas που έχω το οποίο με την κλασική μέθοδο των 110V το έκανα βαρελότο !!!    Τώρα για τα πυκνωτάκια στα 2 firenas μου αν έχεις χρόνο μεταξύ των άλλων, αφού βέβαια τα πάρω από τον dti  μπορώ να τα φέρω κι αυτά να τους ρίξουμε μια αλλαξοκωλιά...  Μάλιστα επειδή είμαι και του αθλήματος αν θες βοήθεια τα φτιάχνουμε και τα άλλα. Αλλά αν είναι να γίνει πρέπει να γίνει μέσα στην βδομάδα γιατί στις 12 φεύγω για διακοπές...


αρφ άρφ αύριο κάνω ντελίβερι! θα σε πάρω να σου πω.

----------


## dimkasta

> Οχι στα πλαγια ειπαμε  εχεις μπολικο χωρο αν μεταφερεις το τροφοδοτικο λιγο πισω, προς την μητρικη, και ανοιξεις προσεκτικα ολες τις τρυπες απο μπροστα. Στη μασκα ηδη υπαρχουν, απλα πρεπει να τρυπησεις το αλουμινιο απο πισω.Ετσι εχεις καλυτερη ψυξη, και δεν εχει ασχημες τρυπες στα πλαγια....
> 
> Εμενα με τετοιο κολπο επαιζε ενα Tualatin στα 1.4 με σκληρο και ενα DVD μεσα, 512MB RAM, και μια PCI ATI Radeon 9250/128DDR με 42 βαθμους μετα απο 1 ωρα 100% CPU load....


Τι ανεμιστήρα χρησιμοποιείς?
Δοκίμασα να βάλω έναν zalman 80άρη και δεν χωράει...

----------


## dimkasta

Τελικά μετά από δοκιμές ο 1u του τροφοδοτικού είναι αρκετά ήσυχος, οπότε θα μείνει στη θέση του.
Το βασικό πρόβλημα είναι οι 2 80άρηδες πίσω που ενώ κάνουνε πολύ καλή δουλειά, κάνουνε και την περισσότερη φασαρία.
Αρκετή φασαρία κάνει και ο 1υ του επεξεργαστή, χωρίς όμως να είναι κάτι τραγικό.

Τελικά έγινε εγκατάσταση win 2003 standard, μαζί με μια backupιέρα της ΗΡ και τον αντίστοιχο SCSI ελεγκτή. 

Το μηχάνημα είναι 5,25 οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνετε τα πράγματα είναι πλέον ΠΟΛΥ στριμωγμένα.
Ο δίσκος μπήκε ακριβώς κάτω από το ΗΡ και ουσιαστικά "κρέμεται" από μια βίδα.

Με [email protected] (95% cpu) και 128ΜΒ ram, η θερμοκρασία είναι κολλημένη στους 48, με θερμοκρασία δωματίου περίπου 30κάτι βαθμούς.

Θα μείνει ανοιχτό όλο το βράδυ για να δώ συμπεριφορά.
Αύριο θα δω μπας και βρω κανέναν πιο ήσυχο 12cm ανεμιστήρα για να αντικαταστήσω τα 80άρια.

Σκοπός του πρώτου μηχανήματος
1) Backupιέρα
2) DNS
3) DHCP
4) PRTG
5) υποτυπώδης WEB

----------


## dimkasta

Δοκιμών συνέχεια με [email protected] και θερμοκρασία χώρου 32C ...

Έβαλα αρχικά τα 60άρια να δουλεύουνε στα 7V. 
Το αποτέλεσμα ήτανε η θερμοκρασία να ξεπεράσει τους 55, οπότε και σταματησα τη δοκιμή.

Εκεί δοκίμασα πάλι με 7V, να αντιστρέψω έναν ανεμιστήρα.
Έτσι ο ένας βάζει και ο ένας βγάζει αέρα.
Η θερμοκρασία έμεινε κολλημένη για τη 1 ώρα της δοκιμής στους 48.

Nέα δοκιμή με τους ανεμιστήρες έναν να βάζει και έναν να βγάζει αλλά στα 12V και η θερμοκρασία έμεινε κολλημένη στους 44, ενώ σε idle κατάσταση η θερμοκρασία είναι στους 36.

Το μόνο πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί να είναι στο μπροστινό μέρος, εκεί που φυσάει ο ανεμιστήρας του τροφοδοτικού, σημείο το οποίο βράζει.
Μια τρύπα και ένας ανεμιστήρας εκεί πιστεύω θα βελτιώσει κατά πολύ τη ροή του αέρα. Θα αγοράσω αύριο 80άρηδες αθόρυβους οι οποίοι θα μπούνε ένας μπροστά και ένας πίσω. 

Μικρή παρατήρηση που μπορεί να βελτιώσει ακόμη περισσότερο τόσο τη ροή αέρα, όσο και το επίπεδο θορύβου, οι βλακώδεις χοντρές σχάρες που έχει η κάσα στο πίσω μερος. Είναι αργά σήμερα για τέτοιες μετατροπές, αλλά αύριο θα της κόψω με το dremel για να κυκλοφορεί ακόμη πιο ελεύθερα ο αέρας.

----------


## PPZ

Oi pisw anemisthres einai 60arhdes, oxi 80mm  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Λοιπόν ψάχνω για:
2 διπλους PS-2 connectors για σασί
2 connectors για σασί κάτω VGA πάνω Serial (on-board)
2 S-Composite connectors για σασί
2 RCA Connectors για σασί
2 ψηλούς Parallel Connectors για σασί

αμα τα βρω πουθενά όλα μαζί μαζεμένα θα ενημερώσω...
ωστόσο όποιος άλλος γνωρίζει ας πει...

----------


## lambrosk

Βρήκα απο την Foxconn:
διπλους PS-2 connectors για σασί MH11061-P36 ή MH11061-P34 (διαφορά μόνο το λαμάκι επαφής γείωσης)
connectors για σασί κάτω VGA πάνω Serial DM10191-P61 ή DM10191-P93 ή DM10191-P94 (είδα και το specs pdf και δεν βλέπω διαφορές)
ψηλούς Parallel Connectors για σασί DM11351-PR3 ή DM11351-P34 ή DM11351-R3 (είδα και το specs pdf και δεν βλέπω διαφορές)
Line-in&out Connectors για σασί JA13331-B2 ή JA13331-G2 ή JA13331-K2 ή JA13331-O2 ή JA13331-P2 (το ψάχνω ακόμα αυτοί κάνουν στα ποδαράκια αλλά είναι οι μονοί δεν βρισκω με 2 mini-jack slim που είναι τα σωστά pin-out θα στείλω email να ρωτήσω) 
S-Composite connectors για σασί (ακόμα ψάχνω)
RCA Connectors για σασί (ακόμα ψάχνω)

Μένει να ψάξω μόλις τα βρω όλα και για τιμές... 
υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για άλλους μπας και μαζευτούμε να τα πάρουμε όλοι μαζί?

----------


## dti

Ενδιαφέρομαι εγώ για vga, serial, line in / out, s-video.

----------


## Valis

> Line-in&out Connectors για σασί JA13331-B2 ή JA13331-G2 ή JA13331-K2 ή JA13331-O2 ή JA13331-P2 (το ψάχνω ακόμα αυτοί κάνουν στα ποδαράκια αλλά είναι οι μονοί δεν βρισκω με 2 mini-jack slim που είναι τα σωστά pin-out θα στείλω email να ρωτήσω) 
> S-Composite connectors για σασί (ακόμα ψάχνω)
> RCA Connectors για σασί (ακόμα ψάχνω)[/list]


Λάμπρο αυτά τα connectors δεν είναι σωστά για τον ήχο ένα από τα παρακάτω είναι σωστά:

JA23331-G23 ή JA23331-G20 ή JA23331-G18 ή JA23331-G16 ή JA23331-G11


*Edit: Τρίχες κανένα από αυτά δεν κάνει... η πλακέτα έχει τελείως διαφορετικό footprint...*

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Line-in&out Connectors για σασί JA13331-B2 ή JA13331-G2 ή JA13331-K2 ή JA13331-O2 ή JA13331-P2 *(το ψάχνω ακόμα αυτοί κάνουν στα ποδαράκια αλλά είναι οι μονοί δεν βρισκω με 2 mini-jack slim που είναι τα σωστά pin-out θα στείλω email να ρωτήσω)* 
> S-Composite connectors για σασί (ακόμα ψάχνω)
> RCA Connectors για σασί (ακόμα ψάχνω)[/list]
> 
> 
> Λάμπρο αυτά τα connectors δεν είναι σωστά για τον ήχο ένα από τα παρακάτω είναι σωστά:
> 
> ...


Αυτό ακριβώς λέω!
αυτά που έβαλα εγώ είναι η σειρά slim, που αν παρατηρήσεις εχουν τα μισα footprints της πλακέτας. Άρα εμείς ψάχνουμε για slim διπλό που δεν υπάρχει κάτι σαν κωδικός...

----------


## lambrosk

Μετά απο αρκετό ψάξιμο βρήκα και αυτό το site που έχει μαζεμένες τις εταιρείες που φτιάχνουν και τι ακριβώς εξαρτήματα connectors...
http://www.interfacebus.com/connectors.html

Βρήκα απο την Foxconn: (αντιπροσώπευση στην Ελλάδα απο megabit & Lase S.A.)
διπλους PS-2 connectors για σασί MH11061-P36 ή MH11061-P34 (διαφορά μόνο το λαμάκι επαφής γείωσης)
connectors για σασί κάτω VGA πάνω Serial DM10191-P61 ή DM10191-P93 ή DM10191-P94 (είδα και το specs pdf και δεν βλέπω διαφορές)
ψηλούς Parallel Connectors για σασί DM11351-PR3 ή DM11351-P34 ή DM11351-R3 (είδα και το specs pdf και δεν βλέπω διαφορές)
Line-in&out Connectors για σασί JA13331-B2 ή JA13331-G2 ή JA13331-K2 ή JA13331-O2 ή JA13331-P2 (το ψάχνω ακόμα αυτοί κάνουν στα ποδαράκια αλλά είναι οι μονοί δεν βρισκω με 2 mini-jack slim που είναι τα σωστά pin-out θα στείλω email να ρωτήσω)

Βρήκα απο την Kycon:
S-Composite connectors για σασί KFMDG 4position
RCA Connectors για σασί KLP-0848A-2

Μένει να ψάξω μόλις τα βρω όλα και για τιμές... 
υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για άλλους μπας και μαζευτούμε να τα πάρουμε όλοι μαζί?
2set lambrosk
? dti
only audio valis 
2set VRaCh
1set pathfinder
2set Socrates
-----------------------------------------------
*Σύνολο:*
8set (αν θέλει 1 ο Δαμιανός) 
1 audio connector

----------


## VRaCh

VRaCh 2 σετάκια  ::

----------


## pathfinder

Λαμπρο θελω και εγω ενα full Set!

----------


## socrates

Λάμπρο 2 set και για μένα!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Παιδιά εκτίμηση σετ κάνουμε, εκφράζουμε δηλαδή ενδιαφέρον ποιοι και εφόσον,
ακόμα δεν τα έχω βρεί όλα (η μόνη εξαίρεση είναι το κατάλληλο βύσμα ήχου)
πόσο μάλλον δεν ξέρω απο που θα τα προμηθευτώ προς το παρόν και ποια είναι η τιμή τους... 
(μάλιστα ελπίζω μιας και η Foxconn είναι η πιο καλή εταιρεία σε βύσματα, να μην μας έρθει ο κούκος αηδόνι) 
Έτσι και αλλιώς θα τα ξαναπούμε μόλις έχουμε τα παραπάνω στοιχεία στα χέρια μας...

ας μας πουν πόσοι βάλαν κάτι άλλο στις τρύπες του motherboard αν και κατα πόσο δουλεύει και ποιες εξόδους (Line in? out? mic?) 
Αν και όσα συνηθισμένα βρήκα , δεν έχει κανένα αυτό το footprint...

----------


## Valis

Λάμπρο δεν στέλενεις ένα email στην shuttle να ρωτήσεις αν έχεις το χρόνο;
Πάντως να περιμένεις ότι θα είναι αρετά έως πολύ ακριβά ειδικά απο την foxconn.  :: 

Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι μόνο ήχο τα έχω βρεί τα άλλα.

----------


## lambrosk

> Λάμπρο δεν στέλενεις ένα email στην shuttle να ρωτήσεις αν έχεις το χρόνο;
> Πάντως να περιμένεις ότι θα είναι αρετά έως πολύ ακριβά ειδικά απο την foxconn. 
> 
> Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι μόνο ήχο τα έχω βρεί τα άλλα.


Βεβαίως! κάτσε να βρώ email και να βρω τα χαρακτηριστικά του motherboard και στέλνω με την μια...  ::   ::  

Motherboard front: FV25V.2.2
Motherboard back: 20 FV25SC07

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!! μερικών μπορεί να μην είναι το ίδιο, κοιτάχτε το!

*Edited:* Έφυγε το μέιλ...  ::   ::

----------


## Exoticom

Μια φωτο και από το δικό μου project χωρίς να έχει τελείωση ακόμη

----------


## lambrosk

Αααα, πάρτε και το footprint του audio connector της motherboard έτσι για να υπάρχει... μπας και βρεί κανείς κάτι...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Είχαμε απάντηση!!!



> Dear Shuttle customer,
> 
> Here is the detailed Audio connector model name:
> RCA PHONE JACK DUAL PORT TYPE JA-23332-810 FOXCONN
> 
> ---
> Best Regards
> Shuttle Support


Το οποίο όμως δεν υπάρχει στο site της Foxconn οπότε έχουμε στείλει και εκεί email... 
...και απαντητικά ευχαριστώντας την Shuttle, ρωτάω για όλους τους κωδικούς της Foxconn που μας ενδιαφέρουν...  ::   ::  
για να δούμε...(αύριο θα ελέγξω την εδώ αντιπροσώπευσή της και σε πόσο καιρό θα τα έχουμε και πόσο περίπου θα κοστίσουν , και αν παίζει καμιά έκπτωση για πολλά κομμάτια...)

----------


## lambrosk

> Είχαμε απάντηση!!!
> ...και απαντητικά ευχαριστώντας την Shuttle, ρωτάω για όλους τους κωδικούς της Foxconn που μας ενδιαφέρουν...   
> για να δούμε...


Ξέρουμε τον κωδικό βύσματος απο Foxconn αλλά μας λένε ότι είναι End of Line (Production)  ::  , για να δούμε τι θα μας πεί και η ίδια η Foxconn...  ::  



> Dear Sir,
> Sorry, all connector are EOL. You will not be able to buy the connector we used on FV25 mainboard. If you want to buy a FV25 mainbord please tell me. I will forward your request to RMA.
> ---
> Best Regards
> Shuttle Support

----------


## Valis

Λάμπρο υπάρχουν και εδώ: http://www.doom.com

----------


## lambrosk

> Λάμπρο υπάρχουν και εδώ: http://www.doom.com


ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!  ::   ::   ::  Μπράβο και ευχαριστώ! η ισχύς εν τι ενώσι!

----------


## Valis

Λάμπρο υπάρχουν και εδώ:

http://www.cavalierinc.com/
http://www.semirim.com/
http://www.hkinventory.com/

Αν μπορείς ζήτα από όλους RFQ γιατί μερικές φορές ζητάνε τιμές υπερβολικές.

----------


## lambrosk

*Ανακεφαλαίωση:*



> Μετά απο αρκετό ψάξιμο βρήκα και αυτό το site που έχει μαζεμένες τις εταιρείες που φτιάχνουν και τι ακριβώς εξαρτήματα connectors...
> http://www.interfacebus.com/connectors.html
> 
> Βρήκα απο την Foxconn: (αντιπροσώπευση στην Ελλάδα απο megabit & Lase S.A.)
> διπλους PS-2 connectors για σασί MH11061-P36 ή MH11061-P34 (διαφορά μόνο το λαμάκι επαφής γείωσης)
> connectors για σασί κάτω VGA πάνω Serial DM10191-P61 ή DM10191-P93 ή DM10191-P94 (είδα και το specs pdf και δεν βλέπω διαφορές)
> ψηλούς Parallel Connectors για σασί DM11351-PR3 ή DM11351-P34 ή DM11351-R3 (είδα και το specs pdf και δεν βλέπω διαφορές)
> Line-in&out Connectors για σασί *RCA PHONE JACK DUAL PORT TYPE JA-23332-810*
> 
> ...


Περιμένω απαντησεις απο αιτήσεις RFQ που έχω κάνει για τιμές...

----------


## stean_202

Eνδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για 1 setaki ...

----------


## dti

Εννοείται οτι είμαι μέσα κι εγώ για ένα σετ.

----------


## katsaros_m

θελω και εγω τρια για ηχο αν προλαβω

----------


## TheLaz

Έχουμε κάποιο νέο σχετικά με τιμές ?
Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ (3 sets)

----------


## sv1bjr

Δύο set και για μένα. 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Exoticom

Δύο set και για μένα.

----------


## jamesbond

ένα σετάκι και για μένα παρακαλώ!

----------


## kasiharis

2 και για μένα pls.

----------


## johns

2 και για μένα pls.

[edit] : 3 και για μένα pls. [/edit]

----------


## sotirisk

4 set και για μένα  ::

----------


## lacbil

2 set και για μένα please

----------


## lambrosk

Εχω στείλει εδω και 2 βδομάδες RMA για όλα τα υλικά ρωτώντας για το κόστος και στις 4 εταιρείες και δεν μου έχει απαντήσει καμία...

Ξέρει κάποιος άλλος κάποια εταιρεία που να έχει και να απαντήσει άμεσα για πλήθος 30 τεμ. μια τιμή ? απο Δευτέρα έτσι και αλλιώς εγώ θα ρωτήσω και εδώ που μου πανε ανοίγει η αντιπροσωπία της Farnell...

----------


## sv1bjr

Έχει κάποιος κατορθώσει να χρησιμοποιήσει το FireNas σαν router με Mikrotik;
Χωρίς σειριακή, πληκτρολόγιο και ποντίκι, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος επικοινωνίας ώστε να δοθούν διευθύνσεις και να γίνουν ρυθμίσεις στο bios του FireNas;
Έχω μείνει να το φλερτάρω χωρίς αυτό να ανταποκρίνεται...  ::   ::

----------


## alexa

> Έχει κάποιος κατορθώσει να χρησιμοποιήσει το FireNas σαν router με Mikrotik;
> Χωρίς σειριακή, πληκτρολόγιο και ποντίκι, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος επικοινωνίας ώστε να δοθούν διευθύνσεις και να γίνουν ρυθμίσεις στο bios του FireNas;
> Έχω μείνει να το φλερτάρω χωρίς αυτό να ανταποκρίνεται...


Δοκίμασες να το συνδέσεις απευθείας με το pc με crossover?
Αν έχεις το winbox μπορείς να συνδεθείς με την mac.

Ρυθμίσεις στο bios μόνο με pci vga και usb keyboard.

----------


## lambrosk

> Εχω στείλει εδω και 2 βδομάδες RMA για όλα τα υλικά ρωτώντας για το κόστος και στις 4 εταιρείες και δεν μου έχει απαντήσει καμία...
> 
> *Ξέρει κάποιος άλλος κάποια εταιρεία που να έχει και να απαντήσει άμεσα για πλήθος 30 τεμ. μια τιμή ? απο Δευτέρα έτσι και αλλιώς εγώ θα ρωτήσω και εδώ που μου πανε ανοίγει η αντιπροσωπία της Farnell...*


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Δοκίμασες να το συνδέσεις απευθείας με το pc με crossover?
> Αν έχεις το winbox μπορείς να συνδεθείς με την mac.
> 
> Ρυθμίσεις στο bios μόνο με pci vga και usb keyboard.


Ευχαριστώ alexa, θα σπεύσω να προμηθευτώ usb keyboard.
Μη ξεχάσεις βεβαίως, μια που ο καλός Θεός της Ελλάδας προνόησε, να κανονίσουμε για την παραλαβή εκείνου του FireNas.
Ευχαριστώ
sv1bjr(#7303)

----------


## MAuVE

Εναλλακτικός τρόπος υποβιβασμού των στροφών των ανεμιστήρων :

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=82

----------


## Valis

> Εναλλακτικός τρόπος υποβιβασμού των στροφών των ανεμιστήρων :
> 
> http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=82


Δεν λέω, θα το μειώσει τον θόρυβο αλλά αν δεν κλείσουν οι τρύπες του σταματημένου ανεμιστήρα, θα είναι χειρότερα από πλευράς θερμοκρασίας.

----------


## MAuVE

> Δεν λέω, θα το μειώσει τον θόρυβο αλλά αν δεν κλείσουν οι τρύπες του σταματημένου ανεμιστήρα, θα είναι χειρότερα από πλευράς θερμοκρασίας.


Δεν μου φαίνεται ότι κατάλαβες το τι έγραψα.

Επανάληψη λοιπόν :

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ να κόψετε το μαύρο από τον ένα ανεμιστήρα και το κόκκινο από τον άλλον.

ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ και κόψετε το μαύρο και το κόκκινο του ίδιου ανεμιστήρα.

Κατανοητό τώρα ;

----------


## Valis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
>  Δεν λέω, θα το μειώσει τον θόρυβο αλλά αν δεν κλείσουν οι τρύπες του σταματημένου ανεμιστήρα, θα είναι χειρότερα από πλευράς θερμοκρασίας.
> 
> 
> Δεν μου φαίνεται ότι κατάλαβες το τι έγραψα.
> 
> Επανάληψη λοιπόν :
> 
> ...


Σε αυτή την περίπτωση έχεις δίκιο και ζητώ συγνώμη.

----------


## Papatrexas

Λοιπόν έβαλα τα πυκνωτάκια και στο δικό μου FireNAS, 
πρόσθεσα βύσματα vga, s-video, ήχου, 
έκοψα την πρόσοψη ώστε να χωρέσει DVD-RW,
έβαλα ένα κοντό Plextor DVD-RW Black PX-750A,
τοποθέτησα αλλού το βύσμα τροφοδοσίας 220V, 
άλλαξα Ledάκια σε μπλε, κόκκινο,
πρόσθεσα πολύφτερη ψύκτρα από AMD και ψύκτρα για το chipset,
έβγαλα τον ανεμιστήρα του PSU, το μετακίνησα μερικά cm πιο πίσω, το έκοψα κατάλληλα και τοποθέτησα έναν ανεμιστήρα 8cm Thermaltake αθόρυβο ακριβώς μπροστά του να τραβάει αέρα από τις μπροστινές θύρες,
επίσης στο BackPanel τοποθέτησα κ έναν ρυθμιστή στροφών της Thermaltake για τους 2 πίσω ανεμιστήρες, 
άνοιξα τις μπροστινές κάτω τρύπες που από μαμά δεν είναι όλες ανοικτές,
βρήκα 2 πλαϊνά στηρίγματα για να τοποθέτηση δίσκου σε bay 5.25" και στήριξα το δίσκο, 
και το έβαψα όλο μαύρο!
ουφ, νομίζω αυτά.

Τώρα τρέχει με έναν PIII-Tualatin 1.2Ghz, 256cache, 133fsb, 
512MB RAM, και 40GB HDD...

Ακολουθούν φωτογραφίες.
Απολαύστε το!

----------


## Papatrexas

Το NASάκι είναι παντοδύναμο, αρκετά αθόρυβο, τρέχει WinXP άνετα, 
και πάει παντού!!!

Μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμη:

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Υπεροχο  ::

----------


## Valis

Άξιος άξιος !!! Πολύ καλή δουλειά.

----------


## dimkasta

Αθόρυβο?...

Τι έχεις κάνει?
Τα δικά μου κάνουνε σαν ηλεκτρικές σκούπες

----------


## Papatrexas

> Αθόρυβο?...
> 
> Τι έχεις κάνει?
> Τα δικά μου κάνουνε σαν ηλεκτρικές σκούπες


Τον πιο πολύ θόρυβο τον κάνει το ανεμιστηράκι του τροφοδοτικού,
το οποίο αφαίρεσα και προσάρμοσα μετά από πολύ κόπο και τροποποιήσεις ένα 8cm αθόρυβο Thermaltake.

Όσο για τα 2πίσω ανεμιστηράκια αν πρόσεξες τις φωτογραφίες τα έχω βάλει πάνω σε ένα ρυθμιστή στροφών επίσης Thermaltake, και τους ρίχνω τις στροφές τόσο ώστε να μην ακούγονται. Έπειτα η ψύκτρα του AMD είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερη και θερμαγώγιμη από αυτές που είχαν τα PIII οπότε σκέφτομαι να της αφαιρέσω τον ανεμιστήρα ώστε να ψύχεται παθητικά από το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα αέρα, αλλά δεν το έχω κάνει ακόμα. Νομίζω ωστόσο ότι δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## ngia

Αν τύχει κάποιο να μην ξεκινάει καθόλου όταν πατάς το power on ίσως είναι ότι θέλει άλλαγμα το τρανζίστορ Q15 (npn) που είναι δίπλα στον συνδετήρα τροφοδοσίας...το θέμα είναι ότι αυτό μου παρουσιάστηκε σε ένα που δούλευε στην αρχή...

----------


## ngia

όταν κολλάτε τους πυκνωτές σιγουρευτείτε με ένα πολύμετρο ότι πατάνε στις ράγες τροφοδοσίας και δεν είναι στον αέρα κάποιο ποδαράκι..αυτό γιατί σε κάποιους η κόλληση γίνεται από την πάνω πλευρά..

----------


## NovemberQ

> .....η κόλληση γίνεται από την πάνω πλευρά..


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> .....η κόλληση γίνεται από την πάνω πλευρά..


Για να μην μπάζει νερό βρε....

----------


## NovemberQ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NovemberQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> ...


τσσσσ.... κακίες

----------


## ngia

για λιγότερο θόρυβο, ένα κοινό τροφοδοτικό αντί για το δικό του χωρίς το ανεμιστήρα του, και οι ανεμιστήρες σε ελλατωμένες στροφές

----------


## TheLaz

Μικρά ide καλώδια σαν αυτά που είχε από την μάνα του έχει
βρει κανείς στο Ελλάδα ? Για να μαι ειλικρινής δεν το χω ψάξει και
πολύ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

μου περίσσεψαν μερικά αν θες

----------


## TheLaz

Αν δεν τα χρειάζεσαι κράτα μου 2.
Thanks,
Laz.

----------


## NovemberQ

> μου περίσσεψαν μερικά αν θες


εεε και εγω θέλω, αν υπάρχει περίσσεμα, Tnx κλπ

----------


## ngia

οκ

----------


## MAuVE

Καλή πατέντα Νικήτα γιατί το δικό μου στο οποίο είχα χαμηλώσει και τις στροφές του ανεμιστήρα του τροφοδοτικού τελικά δεν άντεξε (τα τίναξε το τροφοδοτικό).

Δοκίμασες να δείς αν χωράει να μπεί σκληρός δίσκος στο μπροστινό μέρος κάθετα ;

----------


## ngia

> Καλή πατέντα Νικήτα γιατί το δικό μου στο οποίο είχα χαμηλώσει και τις στροφές του ανεμιστήρα του τροφοδοτικού τελικά δεν άντεξε (τα τίναξε το τροφοδοτικό).
> 
> Δοκίμασες να δείς αν χωράει να μπεί σκληρός δίσκος στο μπροστινό μέρος κάθετα ;


δε χωρά..άλλη πατέντα θα χρησιμοποιεί την μεγάλη αλουμινένια πλάκα που έχει μπροστά..θα το μαστορέψω το απόγευμα..
όλη η ιστορία το ανεμιστηράκι..για λίγα ε παρακάτω βάλανε ένα της πλακός που κάνει πολύ θόρυβο..αυτό που είχε στα psu το nc ήταν (ίδια σχεδίαση αποτι είδα) αθόρυβο έχοντας παρόμοια ροή αέρα, χωρίς μάλιστα να έχει ρουλεμάν.

----------


## B52

Ανοιξε το δικο του τροφοδοτικο και βαλτο στη θεση που το ειχε αλλα χωρις καθολου case.... αναμεσα τωρα απο το board και το τροφοδοτικο περνει ανετα 
εναν 12αρι fun ορθιο-καθετο με εξοδο αερα προς τα μπροστα χαμηλωνεις τις στροφες δινοντας του 5v απο το κοκκινο - μαυρο καλωδιο του ρευματος και εισαι οκ .... νομιζω οτι το 'ρευμα' αερα απο τον 12αρι ειναι σαφως καλυτερο, θα δοκιμασω να αφερεσω και το blower της cpu και θα μετρησω θερμοκρασιες.

----------


## Afanas

Εγώ πάλι ,

1)άλλαξα το ενα 60αρι fan με 80
2)εφτιαξα από λαμαρίνα άλλο καπάκι για το τροφοδοτικό. Της άνοιξα 2 τρύπες για τα 2 fan (1x80 + 1x60) ,βίδωσα τα 2 φαν πάνω στο καινούριο καπάκι και το case 
3)Έκοψα την προσοψη και έβαλα DVD-RW
4)Έφτιαξα βάση για το δίσκο ακριβώς κάτω από το drive

----------


## argi

Μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ κάθε ιδιοκατασκευή... Πρέπει να δώθηκαν καμια 100αρια FIRENAS και κάθε ένα απο αυτά είναι μια μοναδική ιδεα, πατέντα, προσαρμογή...

Μπραβο...

@rg!

----------


## ngia

Τα 6 ενεργά του PSU κολλημένα στην μπροστινή πλάκα αλουμινίου. Έτσι το τροφοδοτικό είναι πλέον αθόρυβο, εκτός ελαφρού βόμβου που κάνει ο μετασχηματιστής του. Οι υπόλοιποι ανεμιστήρες κουτιού και CPU ρυθμίστηκαν στα 5volt ώστε να μειωθεί και άλλο ο θόρυβος.
Επειδή οι τάσεις είναι πλέον εκτεθειμένες μόλις ανοίξεις στο κουτί, η κατασκευή δεν προτείνεται.
Το μικρό μήκος καλωδίου ανάμεσα στα ενεργά και την πλακέτα πιθανώς να αυξάνει τις ηλεκτρομαγνητικές παρεμβολές (σίγουρα δεν είναι CE πλέον..)
Η κορδέλα τροφοδοσίας μειώθηκε στο απαραίτητο μήκος.
Έλπίζω να είναι το τελευταίο πείραγμα...γιατί βαρέθηκα

----------


## MAuVE

Καλή πατέντα. 

Ολα τα ενεργά έχουν την ψύκτρα στα 0 Volt ή χρειάζεται παρεμβολή μονωτικής μίκας ;

----------


## ngia

Ευτυχώς τα υψηλής τάσης (δύο τρανζίστορ) είναι πλαστικά, τα χαμηλής (τρεις διπλές δίοδοι) όμως χρειάζονται όλα μονωτικό, ενώ σ'ένα 7905 μπορεί και να μην βάλουμε μονωτικό .

----------


## ngia

Ίσως η καλύτερη ιδέα σχετικά με firenas, από τον igna.
Βγάζουμε το καπάκι του τροφοδοτικού, αφαιρούμε τον ανεμιστήρα του και βιδώνουμε το τροφοδοτικό μερικούς πόντους πριν τις τρύπες εξαερισμού (από πριν έχουμε φροντίσει να αφαιρέσουμε ένα κομμάτι αλουμίνιο ώστε να αποκαλυπτούν οι τρύπες)
Καλύπτουμε τις πάνω οπές εξαερισμού με μία ταινία, ώστε αέρας να μπαίνει μόνο από τις κάτω.
Χαμηλώνουμε τις στροφές των ανεμιστήρων του κουτιού και της cpu (τα κατέβασα μέχρι και 5volt)
Αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι όλες οι ψύκτρες του PSU μένουν χλιαρές, έχουμε λιγότερο θόρυβο και δεν εξαρτάται η ζωή του τροφοδοτικού από τον κακής ποιότητας ανεμιστήρα 4cm που είχε από τη μάνα του.

----------


## costas43gr

Πολύ καλό, αν και εγώ έχω αλλάξει ανεμιστηράκι στο τροφοδοτικό με καινούργιο και είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει από θέμα θορύβου.
Επίσης έχω ανοίξει τα πίσω ανεμιστηράκια και της cpu και με λίγο λάδι singer στον άξονα δεν ακούς τίποτα. Ειδικά με 5 volt τροφοδοσία για τους ανεμιστήρες είναι εντελώς αθόρυβο.
Από θερμοκρασία τώρα με cpu 1,2Ghz και σκληρό 10G έχει 23 - 24 βαθμούς.(με το Via hardware monitor)

----------


## ririco

Για να μην ανοιγω καινουργιο thread ηθελα εαν υπαρχει καποιος να με βοηθησει στο εξης προβλημα:
Εχω fireNAS (pentium3 800Mhz).
Τον ειχα αγορασει πριν 1 χρονο μεταχειρισμενο απο PPZ και τον χρησιμοποιουσα για ρουτερ ~7 μηνες.
Πριν 1 εβδομαδα του κοτσαρα ενα 40αρη σκληρο για να του περασω ubuntu να τον δοκιμασω σαν server αλλα 
1ον ηθελε καμια 10αργια restart για να ξεκινησει να bootαρει(αναγνωριση cpu,μνημης,συσκευων κλπ κλπ) και 
οποτε το καταφερνε μετα απο το boot screen σαν να κολλαγε χωρις να προσπαθει καν να φορτωσει απο το cd ή τον σκληρο το λειτουργικο!

Παιζει να φταινε τιποτα πυκνωτες?
PLEASE HELP!!!

----------


## PPZ

Πιθανολογω οτι δεν αλλαξες ρυθμισεις στο BIOS? Κανε ενα CMOS clear (εχεις jumper για να το κανεις επανω στην μητρικη, διπλα στην μπαταρια).Ο σκληρος που σου εδωσα ηταν πολυ μικρος, και ηθελε ειδικες ρυθμίσεις για να παιξει.Δοκιμασε πρωτα ενα clear cmos.Αν δεν παιξει, μπορει να θελουνε ξανα αλλαγμα οι πυκνωτες.Αν δεν μπορεις να το κανεις μονος σου, πολυ ευχαριστως να το κανω εγω  ::  

Και τον σκληρο, τον εχεις δοκιμασει σε αλλο μηχανημα?

----------


## ririco

Ειχα αλλαξει τις ρυθμισεις στο bios και τωρα δοκιμασα αυτο που ειπες PPZ αλλα τιποτα και παλι!
Μαλλον θα περασω μια βολτα απο εκει να το δουμε.

----------


## PPZ

::  Θα το ξαναβαλουμε στα ποδια....

----------


## Tenorism

Υπάρχει driver για τη firewire;

----------


## TheLaz

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς με 400/500 δίσκο ? Με τι BIOS ?

Τιγκάρει σιγά σιγά  ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

350GB Seagate που ειχα βαλει πανω, τον ειδε και λειτουργησε κανονικα, εχοντας περασει το τελευταιο bios update. Δεν νομιζω να εχει βγει αλλο bios, και πιστευω να σου δουλεψουν, δεν εχουν διαφορα εφοσον βλεπει πανω απο 140Gb που ειναι το οριο σε παλιες μητρικες και παλιο bios.

----------


## TheLaz

Thank you,
Θα δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω.

----------


## badge

O Sbolis είχε βάλει πάνω 4 x 500GB από ό,τι θυμάμαι.

----------


## badge

Οι δίσκοι ήταν S-ATA και ο sbolis είχε βάλει πάνω επιπλέον PCI controller, οπότε άκυρον.

----------

